# Shaving pounds



## Dark Knight (Jun 20, 2007)

Inspired by the thread about how fit are you here we go. If you want to loose weight post here:

Your height:

Actual weight:

Age:

Goal:

Also you we can post about how are you doing during that period between now and your goal.

I will start

5'7"

198.5

43

180 by September 1st

OK...Who is in? 10940623:

:waitwall:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2007)

Height: 6'3"

Weight: 208lbs

Age: 39

I'd like to get down to 195. I'm feeling a lot better than when I topped 270 though. My basic plan is to continue chasing the two-year-old around the yard and try not to eat too badly when I travel.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 20, 2007)

Height: 6'-3"

Weight: 235

Age: 31

Goal Weight: 210 by the end of the summer

I have made some changes since the exam - salads for lunch 4-5 times per week; fruit and protein for breakfast; one plate for dinner (only seconds I will let myself take are veggies or salad)... I have cut down the red meat intake to twice a week; I am making a point of doing an hour of yardwork (or housework) per night depending on the weather. Since the PE exam, I have actually dropped 5 pounds without having been too physically active (starting working out, then had to nurse two bad knees for a few weeks before starting the yardwork).

-Ray


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 20, 2007)

Your height: 5'-8"

Actual weight: 195

Age: 34

Goal: 175 by EOY, that's only 3lbs per month, but 2 holidays in between...

I may have to change my "weight" goal as I really just want my body fat to reduce. I also want to build a little mass...

So a real goal is go from 34" waist to 30" waist.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 20, 2007)

Height: 6'

Current Weight: 224

Age: 27

Goal Weight: 200

I dont really have a time table. Ive been slacking really bad lately and would like to get back into a work out routine.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 20, 2007)

Height: 5'11"

Weight: ~195

Age: 27

Goal Weight: 180


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 20, 2007)

This is interesting.....I actually would like to maybe put on a few more pounds, just not where I've BEEN putting it on since I started studying, instead of working out!!!

Your height: 6'-0"

Actual weight: 223

Age: 43

Goal: 235


----------



## Boom (Jun 22, 2007)

Luis said:


> Your height:Actual weight:
> 
> Age:
> 
> Goal:


April 23, 2007 (Monday after the test)

Your height: 5'-10"

Actual weight: 275

Age: 28

Goal: 255

June 22, 2007 (Today's date)

Your height: 5'-10"

Actual weight: 245

Age: 29

NEW Goal: 225

I owe it all to Weight Watchers (yes I know it's :ghey: ) BUT I NEVER WENT TO A MEETING, I JUST GOT A BOOK. I figured if I could study 3-4 hours everyday for 3 1/2 months my fat ass could lose some weight.


----------



## Boom (Jun 22, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> This is interesting.....I actually would like to maybe put on a few more pounds


Damn you NCcarguy!!! I wish I had your "problem"!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Height: 6'-3"

Weight: 270

Age: 35

Goal Weight: 250 by the end of the summer. Ultimately, I would like to get down to 200, but that is gonna take some serious work 10940623:

JR


----------



## vongwv (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm with sapper, I want to add about 10 lbs of muscle and lower my body fat percentage a little bit. I carry most of fat around my waist, never thought I would get "love handles", yet here I am.

Height: 6'2

Weight: 200

Age: 27

Goal: 210-215


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 22, 2007)

Height: 6'-0"

Weight: 210

Age: 28

Goal: lose the fat, gain some muscle. Ideal weight: 195.

My wife and I are going to sign up for boot camp in Chicago. It is a 5 day per week, 1 hour workout for 12 weeks along the lake. It is not terribly expensive (about $120 for a 4 week session) considering you get personal attention and it is 5 days per week. The class starts the end of July, so I am hoping by October, I'll be at my goal. I don't feel like doing another 12 weeks during December and January in Chicago, along the lake.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## EdinNO (Jun 22, 2007)

5'10"

195

Was 215 in spring '04.

Got down to 165 by December '04.

People said I was WAY to skinny and anorexic looking then.

I want to get back down to a comfortable 185, but add some muscle and "cut".

Let's say by December '07.

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm 5'9" and at my worst weighed 255lbs. Now I'm down to 225 lbs. but was 198 lbs. when on stage competing. I am best around 205-210 so I can show off the abs and what not. I need to drop another 20 lbs.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 24, 2007)

Allright, I'll join in the challenge:

Height: 5'11"

Weight: 185

Age: 39

Goal: 175, by the end of summer

Of course, it's always summer around here....


----------



## irisheng (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm in

height 5'8"

weight 170

age: 27

goal 150 by October 1.

Got a wedding to slim down for, the girlfriends want to buy a suit for me. (She's promised a Hugo boss suit for me, I wish it was an armani, but can't look a gifthorse in the mouth)

Luis, We should start a separate section in the forum to track weekly updates and give some advice (or ass kicking) to people that are having a hard time losing their weight.


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

irisheng said:


> ...to track weekly updates and give some advice (or ass kicking) to people that are having a hard time losing their weight.


height: 5'9"

weight: fluctuates between 160 to 165

age: 32

Goal: I'd like to be 2 to 5 years younger....

No really, I guess no matter what I do, my weight does not get under 160 and I think I once tipped the scales near 170 but it is strange because there was a time when I was running 5 miles a day for 3 or 4 days a week.

Then I did nothing but study a lot and now I have gotten a chin up bar and when I started I could do like 2 chinups.

Now, I have obviously become stronger because I can now do 9 chin-ups (palms facing me) with an 8 pound exercise ball pinched between my ankles and I can do 7 with my palms out and the 8 lb. ball. I've also taken to doing some other weight lifting but nothing super serious.

Anyways, my wife can't see a difference and I want to start getting some definition so I am looking for advice from the pros out there.

My biggest thing is my gut. I do many of the exercises you see in Men's health magazine- I got a one year subscription and it seemed like they repeated the same good information about 3 times a year but all the ads change from month to month. Anyways, I do what they call the "plank" and hold that for about a minute at a time. I also hang from the chin up bar and pull my legs up into my chest but I can't seem to increase my reps for that- I can do 6 and maybe only about 4 are really good ones. So why has my chin-ups improved dramatically but my abs / leg curls have not?

I also now eat tons of veggies and try to snack on pickles and carrot sticks in the evening instead of popcorn or ice cream.

Help...


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 27, 2007)

Height: 6'

Weight: 235

Age: 35

Goal: Get to about 200 by Oct.

Plan: I have been running now for the last few weeks. Not everyday, but 4-5 times a week. I don't have any bad eating habits as we eat home-cooked meals at least 5 days/wk, but I am trying to incorporate salads for dinner at least 2-3 times/wk. I believe eating a good lunch, but light dinner should do the trick for me.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought a new scale - top 'o the line... (well, at least it cost a lot) and it reads 5 lbs less than my old scale...) so I'm down to 190 YEAH!!!!!!

Also - went to gym last night and rode my bike to work today, we'll see how long I can keep that streak going.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2007)

Height: 5'9"

Age: 27

Weight: 170 lbs

I'm happy with my weight but I've been terrible about bike training lately. I got a 50 miler planned in a month and right now it would kick my ass.


----------



## frazil (Jul 6, 2007)

TouchDown said:


> I bought a new scale - top 'o the line... (well, at least it cost a lot) and it reads 5 lbs less than my old scale...) so I'm down to 190 YEAH!!!!!!


my new scale says I weigh 5 lbs _more _than my old one ... ldman:


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 6, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> Height: 6'-3"Weight: 235
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> ...


Currently down to 232, however my clothes are getting loose... I think I am putting on more muscle than I thought with some of my latest tasks (pulling brick edging, sledging out slabs, pulling out fencing, etc.).

-Ray


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I stumbled across this website today

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/games.cfm

which calculates your Body Mass Index (BMI) and tells you which category you are in (underweight, 'government approved', overweight or obese).

It also lists a bunch of celebrities and athletes that would be considered to be overweight or obese.

I am well aware that your BMI can be an inaccurate assessment of your true fitness level for athletic individuals but from what I have seen in this thread there are very few of us that would be in the 'government approved' weight range even at our goal weights. What gives? Are all of us super athletes? Or is the healthy range for BMI just totally out of whack?

If this guy is considered overweight I'm screwed.


----------



## frazil (Jul 10, 2007)

thank you roadwreck!!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2007)

frazil said:


> thank you roadwreck!!


stop drooling on the keyboard.


----------



## frazil (Jul 10, 2007)

That's not funny!! change it back!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2007)

frazil said:


> That's not funny!! change it back!


Thanks VTE, that's the picture I really meant to post


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2007)

This has me thinking, maybe we should all post before and after photos. I'll start,

here is a candid shot of me at my desk today.


----------



## frazil (Jul 10, 2007)

:sucks:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jul 10, 2007)

VT, is that before or after?


----------



## cmp252 (Jul 10, 2007)

Roadwreck,

Those charts are completely screwed up. Our insurance premiums are based on our "risk assesment" which is supposed to be how health we are. One of the factors is BMI. Based on the gov. BMI charts Im 6'-2" 195lbs. According to my report Im overweight. I am around 10% body fat and exercise 3 times a week yet Im supposed to pay higher premiums because my BMI is too high "according to published gov. charts" Total BS if you ask me!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Yeah, the BMI scale doesn't work when applied to athletic people, because muscle is denser than fat. I weigh more than I look like but exercise regularly - running, biking, light lifting - so I have some lean muscle than screws up the calculation.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 10, 2007)

Definitely some very BAD visuals posted!!! And, as for me, I am not in. In March, my youngest turned 16, got her driver's license, and I found some freedom. In April, I finished studying and got my life back. Late April, I started working out HARD. Cycling classs 3 times a week and 2 or 3 easier workouts a week. I have not lost a single pound, so I have deduced that it is not possible for me to lose weight by any logical means. Since I'm an engineer and logical means do not work, I concede. I'll keep working out because I feel better, but I give up on losing weight.


----------



## grover (Jul 11, 2007)

Donate blood, it's WAY easier than 400 calories worth of excersize, right?

Gumment says I've got to lose 12 pounds. The problem is willpower...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2007)

I got a little too vigorous at the gym last night and now my hamstring feels like it's burning. I gotta remember I"m not as young as I used to be and do a better job of stretching.

We'll see how it holds up on a bike later.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I got a little too vigorous at the gym last night and now my hamstring feels like it's burning. I gotta remember I"m not as young as I used to be and do a better job of stretching.
> We'll see how it holds up on a bike later.



Vigorous at the gym huh. Yeah right. Newlyweds, pfft.


----------



## frazil (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a program that looks promising...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I got a little too vigorous at the gym last night and now my hamstring feels like it's burning. I gotta remember I"m not as young as I used to be and do a better job of stretching.
> We'll see how it holds up on a bike later.


Just be glad it's your hamstring that's burning and not something else.......


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm considered OBESE by clinical standards.

Even had a "company physician" write a letter saying based on my height and weight that I needed to go on a calorically restrictive diet to improve my health status. it was because on an insurance policy thru work.

I sent him back a picture w/ a copy of his letter. Never heard back from him.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 11, 2007)

frazil said:


> Here's a program that looks promising...


That cracked me up.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 30, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> Currently down to 232, however my clothes are getting loose... I think I am putting on more muscle than I thought with some of my latest tasks (pulling brick edging, sledging out slabs, pulling out fencing, etc.).
> -Ray


Haven't gotten below 230 yet, but I have lost a waist size and my backyard is looking larger - I'll be ordering the next 30 yard dumpster in about a week.

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 30, 2007)

I went for my 10 mile run yesterday. It took 90 minutes or so. My left knee is a little tender today but other than that I'm just kinda stiff. I gotta do a better job of running during the week. I just went out and tacked on 2 miles to last week's long run without any shorter work in between.

Regardless though, I'm feeling real confident I can tack on the remaining 3 miles I need to do to run this thing.

Today I'm getting back on the bike for the first time in 6 weeks, so I'm excited. As much as I want to jump on it and go, I figure I beter ease back into it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm a strapping 170. A good strong fart might blow me down.


----------



## GTScott (Jul 30, 2007)

I am definitely in. I am trying to drop some fat and gain some muscle. I started with the weights about 2 months ago and started with some serious cardio about 3 weeks ago.

To start

5'8"

198.5

27

160 by February 2008

I am now at 189


----------



## benbo (Jul 30, 2007)

GTScott said:


> I am definitely in. I am trying to drop some fat and gain some muscle. I started with the weights about 2 months ago and started with some serious cardio about 3 weeks ago.
> To start
> 
> 5'8"
> ...


I'm always amazed at the athletic ability of all the people who post here. Unfortunately in my case it is more like carving pounds than shaving, so I won't join in here for fear of embarrassment.

Off the subject -

GTScott- I always assumed you were an old guy. 27 years old and wheeling and dealing with all those expensive cars! Pretty impressive. You remind me of the "King of Cars" with a PE.


----------



## GTScott (Jul 30, 2007)

"King of Cars" - man, that guy is a business man and a half. He pulls off the whole rockstar thing so well. He comes across as a wild guy on TV and around his place but when it is business time, he can school even some of the best out there. I greatly respect that.

As for the weight, in case anyone cares...

I am doing a plan with 4 days on and 1 day off. Day 1 and 3 are mainly legs with a little bit of arm/chest in there to break it up. I have 8 different exercises I do on my machine (leg curl, leg extension, inner thigh (day 1), outter thigh (day 3), etc.) and it takes about 35 minutes. After that, I hop on my bike that is sitting on a magnetic trainer and ride for 30 minutes with varying intensity. Day 2 and 4 are the same, but focus more on arms/chest.

I have been watching what I eat as that is the main reason I got to be as heavy as I did. I am finding that a bowl of Cheerios on a night where I had a big lunch will often fill me up. Also, Eddys has some 80 calorie popsicles that are really good. Calorieking.com has a good listing of the calories for popular things including Wendys and such.

I read that average weight loss to the tune of 5 lbs a month is reasonable so I am planning based on that. From my start though, it looks like 8-10 will be what I see for a month or two.

If there are any body builders here, I would love to be able to pick your brains. I need some insight as to some more things to work my triceps and my calves.

-GT


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 10, 2007)

So how is everyone coming along with this?

I weighed myself at the gym last night. 188 :woot:

That may not sound like a big deal from my 195 two months ago, but that's down from a whopping 203 in March. hmy:


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 10, 2007)

I just started playing basketball one night a week and its shaved 5 pounds off in two weeks. Now if I can only get off my ass the other 6 nights per week and do something I might be in decent shape.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2007)

My weight is the same as ever but I've been doing longer endurance work lately.

My elbow is getting better so I've been back on the bike the past week and a half. My stamina was shot, but I've worked back up to 25 miles and plan to do 30 tomorrow.

Then another painful 10 mile run on Sunday depending on how my legs feel from riding.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 10, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> I just started playing basketball one night a week and its shaved 5 pounds off in two weeks. Now if I can only get off my ass the other 6 nights per week and do something I might be in decent shape.


I started playing soccer once a week back in February, and joined a gym in March. I try to go at least 2-3 times a week. I started riding my bike a lot more too.

Hmmmm, I was typing this to say that I really hadn't picked up my activity level to much, but now that I am reading this it seems I'm doing a lot more then I thought. At least it doesn't feel that way. I suppose doing anything at all is better then doing absolutely nothing, which was pretty much what I was doing before February.

I have noticed a huge difference in my fitness level just from the soccer games. Back when I started in February I thought I was going to die out there on the field. I was gasping for air after 10 minutes. My game this week I was fine and that was with the ridiculous heat we have had here lately.

The biggest plus is that I've lost weight and I haven't changed my eating (or drinking) habits at all. :woot:


----------



## GTScott (Aug 10, 2007)

Good idea for an update.

I am 2 months and 2 weeks (as of Sunday) into my workout plan. I am doing a 30 minute weight lifting routine 6 days on, 1 day off each week. On the same schedule I am getting my cardio from biking on my mag trainer (too hot here in Atlanta). My cardio schedule is the same 6 days on, 1 day off. Starting in July I was doing 10 minutes at a time, then went to 20 minutes later in the month. Starting on 7/23 I went to 30 minutes at a rate of about 16 mph. It proves to be a good cardio workout. Additionally, when the heat permits, I am walking my dogs about 45 minutes each night.

So that is the routine, now the results. In addition to weight loss, my muscles are really developing nicely. I am starting to see some shape in what was my flabby arms. Around the start of June, I was 198.5. On 7/5 (prior to really starting the cardio) I was 197.5. Today, I am 181! I am aiming to be high 150's low 160s.

I have some weight lifting questions for the pros here...but I will start a new thread for that.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^

Well shit!! Thanks GT, I was feeling all good about myself for losing 15 pounds in 6 months until I read your progress. ldman:


----------



## GTScott (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahh, I am losing it a bit too quickly based on what I hear is healthy. I went through and tried to fix about 75% of my diet as well (I still have to have a Spicy Chicken Combo a day or two a week obviously). It just so happens that everything came together and I am losing about 2.5 lbs a week. I imagine that will slow down as my body adjusts.

Losing 15 lbs, no matter what the period was, is impressive. Hey, losing 5 pounds is impressive in my book.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm .. it looks like I am the only slacker here 

JR


----------



## sceriana (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, now this thread is going to really make me want to get into shape. At 5'9" and about 190 lbs ... I was about 15 lbs lighter last year but my wife's cooking is too damn good! And she is pregnant now loving food more than ever, so there is no shortage of good food and that is not helping my cause. Of course she looks great with the only noticeable difference being her tummy growing. I guess I can blame it on simpathy weight right? Nah, I need to go for runs or find a soccer club!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 10, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Hmmm .. it looks like I am the only slacker here
> JR



You're not the only one. I'm up five to 210 after a work trip to Houston followed by a client visit to Minnesota. I have never been able to do anything other than gain weight on the road. Hopefully, I'll be working closer to home for a while and can get moving in the right direction again.

Jim


----------



## ktulu (Aug 10, 2007)

sceriana said:


> Ok, now this thread is going to really make me want to get into shape. At 5'9" and about 190 lbs ... I was about 15 lbs lighter last year but my wife's cooking is too damn good! And she is pregnant now loving food more than ever, so there is no shortage of good food and that is not helping my cause. Of course she looks great with the only noticeable difference being her tummy growing. I guess I can blame it on simpathy weight right? Nah, I need to go for runs or find a soccer club!!


I am in the same boat. Except, I WISH I was at 190 lbs...

And, JR, you are not the only slacker around here..


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think I am slacking, just adjusting my goals.

I have an amazing amount of yard work to be done (and I have been doing it) along with a lot of concrete and masonry to demolish (by hand) and two 12 yard dumpsters to load (one for concrete/masonry and one for wood and other debris).

I am hovering between 232 and 235 - however my arms are now toned, I have dropped a waist size, and not really lost any real weight.

I feel better, generally sore, but better.

-Ray


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 10, 2007)

> Okay, it is decided, I am heading off to lift some weights, gotta get back on the wagon.


yeah - this most recent heat wave knocked over my give a shit for working out. I think I put back on 5-10 lbs. in the last week just because I stopped my gym routine.

Going back this weekend!!!


----------



## ktulu (Aug 10, 2007)

Honestly, this heat didn't do anything to me but make sure the beer was even colder....(I think I'll go get one now...)

Have a great weekend!!!....Sapper, stay cool and safe. We bitch about it, but you live in it. My first beer will be for you...

ktulu


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 11, 2007)

GTScott said:


> If there are any body builders here, I would love to be able to pick your brains. I need some insight as to some more things to work my triceps and my calves.


Some people need to do higher weight less reps for tri's, bi's and calves, and others are exactly opposite and have to do high reps to gain.

I have to do low reps, heavier weight for my abs, tri's, and calves, and for bi's I have to go lighter and more reps.

Basically, you need to do whichever one helps get the burn and the blood into the muscle. A good trick is to try the exercises with your eyes shut and be thinking of how that muscle is moving and nothing else. Has helped many find the right form, pace, poundage


----------



## maryannette (Aug 12, 2007)

I have discovered something incredible. I said earleir in this thread that I've been working out hard since late April and haven't lost a single pound, so I concluded that I was unable to lose weight. Well, last week I had oral surgery and I haven't been able to eat regular foods. I'm eating soft mushy foods--oatmeal, pudidng, ice cream, mashed potatoes, casseroles, etc. I've lost a couple of pounds and I think maybe this is a way to lose weight. Not having more oral surgery. It's definitely something I want to avoid. But, eating less. Hmmm. Eating less. I like to eat, but maybe I'll give this a try. I need to lose 20 pounds. Okay, maybe I'm in. I'll be 50 later this year and one of my goals was to get my license before 50, so maybe I can lose 20 pounds by the end of the year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^ I think small, managable goals are very much realistic.

I think you are definitely on-spot with the less-food thought, but perhaps not mushy puree consistency. That actually makes me gag. :true: I have been told that not liking mash taters and gravy is downright un-american.  But I can't that the consistency gags me.

For me the hardest thing is traveling or even my commute. Also, my wife works a completely different schedule than me so trying to coordinate meals is generally reduced to grab-n-go and it is easier to pick up something that is Yum-O from a quickie spot or even a not-so-quickie spot than spend the time doing something for yourself. I don't know why the psychology works that way but at least for me it does.

I think I need to be looking at smaller, interim goals and then the larger picture. With that thought in mind, I have decided my first goal will be to fit in my one-size smaller fancy slacks so I can wear those at my thesis defense next semester 

JR


----------



## maryannette (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay, that's a perfect goal--the one-size smaller pants. I can work on that.


----------



## GTScott (Aug 12, 2007)

DV, you could not be more correct about the whole "think about the muscle you are using" idea. I read something about that last week and all of a sudden my form on my weighted crunches seems so much better as I actually feel the burn in my abs now and not in my lower back. Very good advise!

I am reworking my workout plan such that I don't hit the same muscle group everyday. When I get it done, I may post it so that you pros can critique it.

As for the weight loss, following a lazy Saturday I am back up to 182.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 12, 2007)

So there I was, on the Hash House Harriers run this Saturday, following a new guy. He is a body builder and DEA agent, and was complaining all the way up this really steep jungle climb about how his fellow agents are all fat asses. Bragging about running 6-minute miles. Blah-blah. Meanwhile, I was waiting for him to crap out. I've seen countless body builders come out on the Hash and presume that they're in better shape than all of us runner-types, only to crap out halfway through.

Sure enough, he pulls away from me on the steepest part, and then about 5 minutes later I run into him again. He's sitting at this base of this rock chimney that we have to climb, with the aid of a knotted rope, and he's all red in the face and saying "I think I need to puke!" Ha ha!

But seriously, the only reason I am telling this story is because I haven't lost any weight at all since we started this, and in fact, I have lost a little of my conditioning. Ugh. But it always feels good to kick some gym-rat's ass in the real world.


----------



## frazil (Aug 12, 2007)

maryannette said:


> I have discovered something incredible. I said earleir in this thread that I've been working out hard since late April and haven't lost a single pound, so I concluded that I was unable to lose weight. Well, last week I had oral surgery and I haven't been able to eat regular foods. I'm eating soft mushy foods--oatmeal, pudidng, ice cream, mashed potatoes, casseroles, etc. I've lost a couple of pounds and I think maybe this is a way to lose weight. Not having more oral surgery. It's definitely something I want to avoid. But, eating less. Hmmm. Eating less. I like to eat, but maybe I'll give this a try. I need to lose 20 pounds. Okay, maybe I'm in. I'll be 50 later this year and one of my goals was to get my license before 50, so maybe I can lose 20 pounds by the end of the year.


A friend of mine used to say that he discovered a revolutionary new weight loss program, which he called "Eat Less, Run More". Apparentely it really works!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 13, 2007)

My wife has a way of looking at things that was obviously coined by the same think tank of nutritionists that came up with Fraz's friend's plan.

Your stomach is like a bank. Money Calories in, money calories out. If you deposit more money calories then you spend, your account stomach is going to grow.

It sounds silly but it's true.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 13, 2007)

6'-3", 220(from 250 I was a year ago). How can somebody avoid gaining weight when is recovering from an accident? I guess a broken leg and a broken ankle can stop you from working out but I am sure there has to be something you can do to avoid looking like the guys from some pictures in this thread. Too much time to :tv: and to post here I will have now but need to 10940623:


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't do much weight-lifting. I mostly do cycling class and some light weights on machines. I'm pretty good about making it to the gym 3 times a week. Cycling for 45 minutes to an hour, then weights for upper body. Occasionally, I do a little extra time on treadmill or elliptical machine. For the record, I'm 5'3" 160 lbs.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 14, 2007)

maryannette said:


> I don't do much weight-lifting. I mostly do ....... some light weights on machines. ......., then weights for upper body.


that counts as weight lifting. We should say "resistance training" but it doesn't sound as good


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I was a good little boy today and biked to work. I brought a duffel bag of clothes with me yesterday then showered and changed when I got in. The good news was the ride was shorter than expected, the bad news was it was hillier than I remembered.

I'm lucky that on the way home later the biggest hill is right at the beginning.


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 17, 2007)

VT, you have a place to change and shower at work? Thats the one thing which keeps me from riding my bike to work. We dont have locker room. I would have to pull of the old shower in the sink deal. Its about 5 miles from home to the office which I could probably cover as fast if not faster on a bike due to traffic.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2007)

One of the bathrooms here has a shower. It's real handy when you're all grimy after field work. Since it's a single person bathroom it works fine to shower and change.

They are talking about getting a bike rack to put near the entrance. Which would rock. Our building has 2 foors with reallllly high ceilings so I had to haul my bike up a long flight of stairs and back to my office to keep it safe. The sound of my bike cleats on the marble stairs echoing through a very open entry area was the loudest sound in the world.

I've been dying to do this for a while, don't know why I didn't. I should do this once a week until the weather/lack of light kick in. It's 17 miles one way, very rolling with some nasty hills. It follows a river so you have a net elevation gain going north and vice versa, so the evening should be easier.

I figure I pack it in my car and ride after work some nights anyway why not just turn my ride into something functional as well as fun.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 18, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I figure I pack it in my car and ride after work some nights anyway why not just turn my ride into something functional as well as fun.


Pretty good mpg on the bike, too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2007)

^ Definitely. I drive a small SUV with decent fuel economy, and don't usually have excessive amounts of driving for work or personal stuff, and it still seems I'm always pumping half a tank into it.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 24, 2007)

After all the road bike talk... I got mine tuned up and hit the road last night. Only took it for 5 miles or so, but it feels so good compared to MTN biking with regard to ability to get up to speed and go fast.

PS - I drop a few bucks and get to participate in a fundraiser for a guy who lost the use of his legs a few months ago. His friend from H.S. was Carl Edwards (Nascar). I get to ride along side of Carl (bikes) on Sunday.

Ought to be a good weekend.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 26, 2007)

AWESOME WEEKEND!!! Not only did I get to ride along with Carl and talk with him some - very cool guy...

But, he won on Saturday before our Sunday ride. Topped off an almost spotless weekend. Hope everyone else has had good ones, but this one for me will be tough to top.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

TouchDown said:


> AWESOME WEEKEND!!! Not only did I get to ride along with Carl and talk with him some - very cool guy...
> But, he won on Saturday before our Sunday ride. Topped off an almost spotless weekend. Hope everyone else has had good ones, but this one for me will be tough to top.


Great experience TD!!!!!! I watched the race Saturday night and it was cool seing Edwards win though he is not my favorite. But loosk like he is a nice and caring guy. That is good.

By yhe way, I thought he injured himslef doing the backflip after the race. Glad he is OK.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 26, 2007)

I lost a few pounds today walking the Pete Dye course. I went over to watch the last day of the Nationwide tour that was in town this weekend.

If you watched the Golf Channel today, I was the guy wearing the rainbow wig. (not really)


----------



## GTScott (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, as of Saturday I was down 22.5 lbs. I have noticed the decline has slowed a small bit but it is still coming off.

I made the decision to train for a 100 mile (century) race that takes place in April. I don't plan to be competitive in it - just finishing is my goal now.

I swapped weight lifting programs so that I am not working every muscle every day. I am feeling a lot less sore now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2007)

^ I'm jealous you can train over the winter there. Depending on what the weather does, you can be out of commission here anywhere from late November to mid-April with all the snow and ice that gets piled up along the shoulders, assuming it's not just too damn cold to be out there.

This means I get to suffer through another winter of spin class. At least its at a college and some people take it for phys ed credit, so even if I ain't moving, some of the scenery is still pretty good!


----------



## Raanne (Aug 27, 2007)

Your height: 5'8

Actual weight: 158

Age: 27

Goal: 148

k... i'm a little late in the game... but i'm gonna start trying... wish me luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

^^^ Good luck! 

For me: slacking time is over.

My wife and I are going to be going to a weight loss program/clinic offered through our insurance program and implemented by the local hospital. I have finally convinced her that even though it will be 'slow' it should result in a steadfast reduction. And it will be medically sound - not like any of these quack, fad things.

And it isn't a race as to just how fast - just measurable progress towards a goal 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2007)

> not like any of these quack, fad things.


Yeah I don't believe in any of that crap either. All those fad things involve doing these extreme, unhealthy measures that you can't keep up indefinitely. And as soon as you stop the weight comes back.

If you are really inactive and overweight, just making gradual changes will have a quick imapct. Cutting out sweets, eating less processed foods, drinking more water, going for a walk after work, etc.

I was reading somewhere recently that if the average American gave up soda they would lose 10 pounds in the first year.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I was reading somewhere recently that if the average American gave up soda they would lose 10 pounds in the first year.


I definately agree with that. I gave up soft drinks a few years ago for Lent, and have never looked back (except for the occasional rum and coke during the summer). I lost at least 10 pounds just because of that.

However, I will say this, if you do want to follow a "plan" diet, I think that Weight Watchers has a really good system. Its based on eating healthy and controlling portion sizes, and you lose weight at a healthy rate. My parents lost like 150 lbs total on that system, and they have kept it off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2007)

^ I wasn't trying to say I think all commercial plan diets are bad. Just the goofy, unsustainable fad diets. Sorry if it came across like that.

Weight Watchers and Nutrisystem definitely seem like good options.

Back to the soda issue, a lot of people don't realize how many calories are in the liquids they drink. A glass of juice isn't bad for you, but it does tend to have 100-120 calories in an 8 ounce serving. Milk (and this makes sense when you think about the original intent of it) is also caloric.

They have these 64 oz refillable plastic buckets they sell at the convenience store by me, which you can refill for 99 cents. It's like 600 calories right there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

^^^ Likewise, I wasn't trying to come across that way either.

I don't drink anything carbonated because of a fudgepump-like afflication. :true: The best thing I ever did was to give up colas and other calorie-ridden drinks of the like. Now I just need to work on that




habit. :wacko:

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 27, 2007)

One soda a day translates to 15 pounds you have to work off each year. I drank nothing but water and the occasional cup of tea for about a year and half while in school but I cant do it anymore. I just love drinking sweet stuff too much.

Although I havent dropped any weight Im getting into better shape. Ive been playing basketball a lot and have been fencing a couple nights a week. One thing Ive noticed on the basketball court is Im hard as hell to push around. Im short enough (6') and heavy enough (225 lbs) that once I get my center of gravity nice and low not many people can get me out of the paint. Of course Im playing with a bunch of other no skill having white guys so thats not saying much. As long as I dont lose a step on the court Im perfectly content with being the round mound of rebound down low.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2007)

Which one of these pick-up players are you?

8 types of pickup players


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Which one of these pick-up players are you?
> 8 types of pickup players



I would say Im 1/3 The AI Wannabe, 1/3 Marathon Man and 1/3 The Coach on the Floor.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 27, 2007)

When I played basketball, I was a Marathon Man. Who needs to be able to shoot a good jumper, if you could outrun everyone and get layups??? My nickname in college was 'spaz'.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2007)

How obese is your state?

It's scary to think we're 47, we've got some real big folks, I'd be scared to see the top 10.



> STATE-BY-STATE ADULT OBESITY RANKINGS
> Note: 1 = Highest rate of adult obesity, 51 = lowest. Rankings are based on combining three years of data (2003-2005) from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's Behavioral Risk Surveillance System to "stabilize" data for comparison purposes. States with statistically significant increases are noted with an asterisk (*). Additional information about methodologies and confidence intervals are available in the report.
> 
> 1: Mississippi*; 2: Alabama; 3: West Virginia; 4: Louisiana*; 5: Kentucky*; 6: Tennessee; 7: Arkansas*; 8 (tie): Indiana*, South Carolina*; 10: Texas; 11: Michigan; 12: Georgia*; 13: Oklahoma*; 14: Missouri*; 15 (tie): Ohio*, Alaska; 17: North Carolina*; 18: North Dakota; 19: Pennsylvania*; 20: Nebraska*; 21: Iowa; 22: South Dakota*; 23: Illinois*; 24: Maryland*; 25: Virginia; 26: Kansas; 27: Minnesota; 28: Wisconsin*; 29: Delaware*; 30 California*; 31 (tie): Idaho*, Washington*; 33: Oregon*; 34: Maine; 35: Florida*; 36 (tie): Wyoming*, New Hampshire*, New York; 39: D.C.; 40 (tie): New Jersey*, New Mexico*; 42: Nevada; 43 (tie): Arizona, Utah*; 45: Montana; 46: Connecticut*; 47 (tie): Rhode Island*, Vermont; 49: Massachusetts*; 50: Hawaii; 51: Colorado.


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 27, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> How obese is your state?It's scary to think we're 47, we've got some real big folks, I'd be scared to see the top 10.



Dont people from Vermont lose a lot of fat when they hibernate for the winter? No wonder your only 47th. Down here in KY we sit and eat Hot Browns (a good old Louisville favorite) and KFC 24/7/365 with the obesity statistics to prove it!

In all seriousness its just sad.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2007)

^ I'd love to hibernate for the winter, doze off around Halloween and wake up in time for Easter.

I'm not too surprised it's a fairly fit state here. I see half the town out biking on nice days. And might I add, today was a beauuuuuutful evening for a ride. Low 70s, sunny, dry, a little breeze. What a great time.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 27, 2007)

If the Northern Mariana Islands was on that list, I think we'd probably edge out Mississippi for number 1. They say we have the highest diabetes rate in the nation, or that we're tied with a handfull of Indian Reservations. We just spent a huge amount of money to expand our hospital -all just to add an additional wing for hemodialysis. The old hemodialysis facility wasn't big enough to handle the load.


----------



## cement (Aug 27, 2007)

the jokes about Colorado are true, you see $5000 bikes strapped to the roof of a $500 car.

we have started the habit of collecting 14ers (hiking 14,000' peaks) and as we are slowly hiking to the the top, we see trail runners flying past. uber fitness nuts, I guess it is better than the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes! Missouri breaks the top 20. Wait, is that a good thing... OHHHHHHHHHHH. Nevermind.



A friend of mine used to talk about all the old guys. They have normal looking legs, arms, face, etc. BUT serious guts. Look like they are pregnant. Oddity. Beer Belly?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2007)

So my wife's sister is moving to Boston for grad school. As long as she was coming out, and we're in VT, her parents decided to come visit New England since they'd never been here other than her Dad on a business trip one time.

They've been great about helping around the house while we've had to work. Sadly though, I got home to find both my bike shorts in the running washing machine. Meaning I couldn't bike.

So I had to run in 88 degree heat instead. I don't know where all the heat came from this past week but it has been brutal. It was 90 the other day and has been mid to upper 80s much of the week. That was one painful and sweaty run.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 30, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> So my wife's sister is moving to Boston for grad school. As long as she was coming out, and we're in VT, her parents decided to come visit New England since they'd never been here other than her Dad on a business trip one time.
> They've been great about helping around the house while we've had to work. Sadly though, I got home to find both my bike shorts in the running washing machine. Meaning I couldn't bike.
> 
> So I had to run in 88 degree heat instead. I don't know where all the heat came from this past week but it has been brutal. It was 90 the other day and has been mid to upper 80s much of the week. That was one painful and sweaty run.


Common' VT...Complaining for 90s? :violin: ...You are soft my friend. The nice temps up in the North-East are spoiling you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2007)

^ When you're not used to it, it feels hot. It's about 10 degrees warmer than when I'd usually run after work.

When it's 45 degrees in FLA and you guys go running for the parkas it seems equally wimpy to me!


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 30, 2007)

My wife told me today she can tell Ive lost weight. I dont feel like I have but Ill take that as a compliment.

On a side note I did my first actual fencing last night. After an hour I was so worn out I thought I was going to throw up. Thats how I can tell Ive had a good work out, when it makes me feel like puking.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 1, 2007)

It's a holiday weekend, and I expect to have a couple of big dinners. We got empty-nested this year and both girls are home for the weekend. So, they picked the menu for Saturday. My brother's birthday was this week and we're having a celebration dinner on Sunday, with cake. Hopefully, I'll resist the temptation to overconsume.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^ I am with you there Maryannette. We had guests come in for the weekend so it has been let's go out to eat, let's go out to drink, let's do all sorts of things that I can't even begin to work off even if I tried !!!!

At the buffet, only salad for me. For dinner, only broiled seafood and a salad. At the bar, only water and unsweetened ice tea.  Oh ... and if you do fudge a little, that's okay. We aren't going to tell  You can resist!! I keep reminding myself of the smaller goals that lead to bigger ones 

JR


----------



## Dleg (Sep 13, 2007)

Boy am I sliding... Today I was at the airport for an aborted flight to a neighboring island (too much rain), and as I was closing the lid on my aluminum clipboard/form holder, I caught my nipple in it and said "ouch!", which was noticed by my traveling companions... Yes, the nipple on my MAN BOOBS. WTF??? Two weeks of slacking (hey, it's been rainy and I was sick) and I start flabbing up.

Time to start getting serious again!


----------



## GTScott (Sep 13, 2007)

Most guys spend their entire lives looking for boobs...now you go and get them and you complain!


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 17, 2007)

> Boy am I sliding...


Ditto. Why the hell does it take soo much effort to stay motivated? It doesn't help that my wife eats total CRAP and weighs a buck-ten. So, our house it always filled with candy / cookies / brownies / donuts and crap that I have to attempt to resist. Then I work it out in my head and sabotage myself... If I eat 2 donuts, that's an extra 15 minutes on the machine. Only problem, I haven't gotten on the god forsaken machines much in the last 2 weeks. And, we're taking a family vacation for a week - good luck getting me to workout on vacation.

I wish I had someone who would keep me honest, but I don't know many people at my gym, and most everyone I know that works out goes other places.

Is staying motivated "easy" for some people?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2007)

^ Yeah, I don't have much trouble staying motivated to workout regularly. Though sometimes a busy schedule gets in the way of doing so.

I always looked at it as something on my list of things to do for the day, like going to work or cooking dinner, and schedule it in, as opposed to looking at it as a luxury that I'd fit in if I could.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 17, 2007)

Staying motivated for me has been easy lately. I dropped ~$900 on fencing gear/membership so Im making sure to get my money out of it. Plus its a lot of fun and Im really learning a lot. It helps that Ive been told by my coach (an Olympic silver medal coach) that he thinks I have a lot of potential to be a damn good fencer so Im very motivated to work at it.

Plus Im playing in a basketball league with people from work; not looking like a chump in front of coworkers is another good reason to bust ass on the court.

Im down 5 lbs right now but Ive shifted a lot of flab weight to muscle weight, my legs havent been this muscular since I was running 10k's every few months.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2007)

^ They play bball 2 nights a week at the rec center in my town. I went a few times but it's populated by a bunch of overserious ballhogs. There's only so many times you need to see some guy who thinks he's better than he really is go 1 on 4 and throw up an off balance runner, then bark at you for not being in position to get the rebound before hope the whole gym full of them get jock itch.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^ Luckily I play with a group of about 10 people who are all pretty similar in skill level/attitude. We all know we're not very good and that the only way we're going to win is if we get the teamwork down. We won our first game of the league last week with good ball movement and tough defense because we shot like $hit.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 17, 2007)

^^That's the best form of motivation to stay fit. Play some sport, doesn't matter what or with who (you could even join a running or biking group), and you will have plenty of motivation to try to improve your fitness on the days off, just to be able to keep up with the other guys (&amp; gals). That's mostly what motivates me. My recent "slide" has been purely due to weather, illness, and poor diet. But two of those factors are fading, so I'm back in the saddle.


----------



## GTScott (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, my average for the week thus far shows me at 30 lbs down. With vacation at the end of this week, it is sure to go up some.

As far as motivation goes, I have found that I am in the routine of doing my work out just as soon as I get home from work. This makes sure that nothing gets in my way. If something were to break this routine I think I would have problems. Currently, my workout is 18-20 miles on my new road bike on the trainer and 30-40 minutes of weightlifting. I am starting to try to max out on some lifts now instead of just working endurance as well. I have found that to be a lot more fun than doing low weight at a million reps.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 18, 2007)

> As far as motivation goes, I have found that I am in the routine of doing my work out just as soon as I get home from work. This makes sure that nothing gets in my way.


That has been my plan generally. As soon as I get home have a quick snack and then do whatever workout I had planned for that day. Unfortunately, things have a tendency to get in the way once every week or two. Errands, night meetings, plans with friends, etc. It's getting a little dark and cold this year to make the switch to doing things in the morning, but next spring I may try to shift my workout time to then.

You run less risk of something coming up at 6 AM then 6 PM.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 18, 2007)

^^I don't know about that. I've never had a snooze button delay me after work, but it seems to happen quite often around 6 a.m.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 18, 2007)

Just biked 18 miles on a pretty hilly course I don't ride that often. It was nice to see the improvement going up the hills as compared to when I first started this spring.


----------



## GTScott (Sep 19, 2007)

18 miles! Ha! WEAK. I am doing 20 miles each night. I plan to compete in the Iron Man and the Lumberjack World Championships all in the same weekend due to my new found incredible strength. Maybe we can have some sort of caged fight.

-GT

(note - my 20 miles is on the trainer at a low resistance but still at 21 mph average thus your 18 mile open road workout is impressive)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 19, 2007)

Ther are 2 main loops I usually do after work. As for the actual loop: One is 14, the one I did yesterday is 16. There are a few little spurs and side roads you can do to tack on some more miles. I try to do about 20 each time.

The difficult thing is that its starting to get dark in a hurry. Light enough to see, but hard to be seen, especialy in shady areas. I need a strobing light for my bike. I called it quits when it was starting to get scary.

This is the time of year when I need to start riding from the office as opposed to going home first, and save the longer rides for the weekend. After that it'll be another winter of spin class... :suicide1:


----------



## GTScott (Sep 19, 2007)

If you like hills, you should pack up and come down here for the big 6 Gap race. It is a freaking PITA. I need to find the actual elevation file but they boast a total climb of nearly 11,000 vertical feet over the 100 mile course.

http://www.dahlonega.org/index.php?option=...&amp;Itemid=102

This will not be the century that I start with.

Riddle me this Batman, my wife asked the other day and I didn't know - is there a difference between spinning and stationary cycling? If it has to do with technique (spin vs. grind) I understand.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 19, 2007)

^ Unfortunately, it's really hilly where I live. About your flattest ride is along the Connecticut River and even that is no bargain at times.

They don't have a true profile on your website, but I can see from the sketch that the ride would bring the pain.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 19, 2007)

GTScott said:


> Riddle me this Batman, my wife asked the other day and I didn't know - is there a difference between spinning and stationary cycling? If it has to do with technique (spin vs. grind) I understand.


Spinning is typically an aerobics class led by an instructor with music. The bikes are different, too. Most workout rooms have stationary bikes. The spin bikes are different and have no electronics. There are adjustments for placement of the seat and handlebars. There is a screw knob that tightens the brake on the wheel to add resistance. Spin class usually includes sprints, hard seated cycling, stand-up cycling, etc.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 19, 2007)

We had donuts in the breakroom all day long. I resisted the temptation. I haven't had any sugar in a week. Sure would be good, but if I started it would be hard to stop.


----------



## frazil (Sep 19, 2007)

^ No sugar in a week?! How is that possible?? You're my hero maryannette!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

You are my hero too!  I have been MOSTLY good, just a few spots where I haven't done my best 

Keep it up MaryAnnette !! 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 19, 2007)

Wisdom teeth are coming out tomorrow morning. Better ride bfore that, because I can't imagine sedatives or painkillers are good on the balance...


----------



## maryannette (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm on a low carb diet, so no sugar, bread, potatoes, rice, . . . . It's really the only way I can lose weight at this stage in my life. When I was younger, I ate a LOT of sugar--ate candy continuously. I kept the weight off most of my life, but my body chemistry and metabolism have changed. Hopefully, when I lose 20 pounds, I'll be able to eat a moderate amount of good stuff. It's part of the curse of growing old. The good part is, I AM continuing to grow old.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a back-slide on Friday. Had a piece of chocolate cake. But, it was at my mother-in-law's house and I didn't want to offend her friend who brought the cake. Since then, no more sugar.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 24, 2007)

I had to drink away my football blues this weekend and also did a back slide. Plus because of being in the field all day I missed fencing tonight.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2007)

I walked the past two days. The whole tooth pull business has sucked the energy out of me. the funny part was that even though I barely ate anything for a couple days, the scale said my weight kept going up. Like 6 pounds in 2 days. Something left me bloated as hell.

Fortunately,things are going back to normal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ uh .. huh huh huh .. you have water retention ... huh huh huh ... :lmao: :lmao:

JR


----------



## maryannette (Sep 25, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ uh .. huh huh huh .. you have water retention ... huh huh huh ... :lmao: :lmao:
> JR


I can relate!!! That's what I try to blame everything on.


----------



## GTScott (Sep 25, 2007)

In order to keep on track, I have gone in and said that i want to be at 155 by Christmas. That means I need to drop another 12 pounds by then. It seems doable but we will see.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ uh .. huh huh huh .. you have water retention ... huh huh huh ... :lmao: :lmao:
> JR


Next time I will just suffer through the pain and swelling from the surgery, which hasn't been that bad. Between the dizziness, nausea, constipation, drowsiness, bloating and everything else from all the meds, it ain't worth it.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 25, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Next time I will just suffer through the pain and swelling from the surgery, which hasn't been that bad. Between the dizziness, nausea, constipation, drowsiness, bloating and everything else from all the meds, it ain't worth it.


I can relate to that, too. I had oral surgery a couple of months ago. The medicine I took for pain and inflamation was not worth the side effects, but I needed it for the pain. Damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 25, 2007)

My back and knees have been giving me trouble so I haven't been doing my usual yardwork at nights for the last two weeks. I am trying to eat a little healthier (and portion control) in the meanwhile, but it will probably be another two weeks before I feel up to doing anything outside.

-Ray


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 25, 2007)

I cut out sugar, cut back a lot on carbs, and cut back the beer to just about nothing, and the pounds are just peeling away. I feel better, too. Of course, I found out I'm borderline diabetic and don't want to shoot up every day, so my diet is motivated by more than weight loss. I was 6', 210 on Labor Day. I don't know what I'm down to now.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 25, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I cut out sugar, cut back a lot on carbs, and cut back the beer to just about nothing, and the pounds are just peeling away. I feel better, too. Of course, I found out I'm borderline diabetic and don't want to shoot up every day, so my diet is motivated by more than weight loss. I was 6', 210 on Labor Day. I don't know what I'm down to now.


Beer is hard to cut out... I did, like you, cut out sugar, reduced the carbs (other than beer) and was working outside like a madman. I am still at 235... been there all year (just a pant size smaller than before - and my neck is back up to over a 19).

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ I had a friend that was recently diagnosed with diabetes who was in complete love with beer. Of course he was told that he needed to cut the *SUGAR* and taking off a little weight would help as well. He now drinks whiskey :laugh:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2007)

A friend of mine motto was " I can live without rice, milk, and gasoline. But beer???? I can't. That is my fuel"


----------



## ktulu (Sep 25, 2007)

I just feel it's inhuman for me to try and lose weight when my wife is getting big and pregnant.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 25, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ I had a friend that was recently diagnosed with diabetes who was in complete love with beer. Of course he was told that he needed to cut the *SUGAR* and taking off a little weight would help as well. He now drinks whiskey :laugh:
> JR


Oh, trust me, I was a beer fanatic. And it was tough giving it up, but my triglycerides were sky high. I have beer every so often now, usually after a crappy day or on Friday afternoon to celebrate the completion of yet another work week.

I can't drink hard liquor. The stuff is like a switch. I'm either dead sober or dead drunk. There is no in between.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish I could shave the pounds...instead I'm losing inches and putting on weight due to muscle gain. It sucks! I lost like 10 inches in the past 6 months, but I put on about 8 pounds. :brickwall:


----------



## maryannette (Sep 25, 2007)

There is something to giving up beer, but not liquor. The carbs in beer raise your blood sugar. High blood sugar can increase cholesterol and triglycerides, among other health issues. Liquor does not raise blood sugar. I don't know why, but that's how it works. Also, the only time in my life when my cholesterol dropped was while I was on a low carb diet--no sugar, but lots of eggs, meat, cheese, etc. The other thing about a low carb diet for me is that I feel so much better.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 27, 2007)

I always eat out while doing field work so after a 3 weeks of being out of the office Ive undone all the weight I lost over the last couple months. A lot of the fat has been turned to muscle though which is good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^ I have the same problem when I travel ... or even if I am not travelling. hmy: Lately, I haven't been focusing as much on the actually weight I have been losing because I think using weight gained or lost as a singular benchmark for success isn't very helpful. So, I have been primarily looking at where I have had reductions so that my clothes fit better, I feel better, _etc._ Logically, my mind tells me there is a target weight I should be shooting for but in reality I am not going to be killing myself to get to a certain weight as much as it will be an acceptable body image for myself. Afterall, I am doing this because I want to look better, feel better, and do a little preventative maintenance 

Then again ... I am just an ldtimer: who doesn't want to expire pre-maturely 

JR


----------



## frazil (Sep 27, 2007)

When I'm traveling I tend to eat less and lose weight. I've been traveling a lot lately, and I was sick with some stomach bug so I lost a few pounds.  But I also don't excercise when I travel so I don't feel better, just flabby.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you. I can't stand eating total garbage, so it limits my options severely, and I just end up picking and poking at stuff, usually at really odd hours to boot. Plus my digestive track always gets out of whack when I'm not eating the home cooked stuff I'm used to, so it doesn't generally boost my appetite. Nor do I get regular exercise. A quick jog here, a little while in the hotel rec room maybe.

When I come home it just feels like my skin is hanging on me.

Fortunately after the England trip and recently a few days down after my wisdom tooth fiasco, I'm back on a regular routine. 10940623:


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 3, 2007)

Im almost down a belt notch. I went to tighten my belt this morning and it kept pulling tighter and tighter. Im down about 7 pounds (225 -&gt; 218) total so far but I can tell the fat has really melted away and Ive packed on a good amount of muscle.

One complaint is that fencing is really messing me up. Its a very assymetrical sport. You use your dominant hand and leg way more then your weak side. I can tell that my right side is getting stronger then my left. I need to do some exercises to even myself out before one half of me looks like the hulk and the other side like a stick figure.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 3, 2007)

fencing?

with that white outfit and skinny sword?

Where do you find a place to do something like that? I've only seen it on TV, so I assumed its somewhat obscure.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 3, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> fencing?
> with that white outfit and skinny sword?
> 
> Where do you find a place to do something like that? I've only seen it on TV, so I assumed its somewhat obscure.


Yup, Ive got the white outfit and the skinny sword. Ill post some pictures of me in my gear one of these days. Louisville has a fencing center that is run by a former Olympic coach. He fenced for the Soviet Union way back in the day and won two silvers and a bronze medal in the 1980 Olympics as the coach of the Polish national team. He moved here back in the 90's and opened up a fencing school in downtown Louisville.

Very random I know but its so damn fun. Its funny because when I tell people I fence they usually are intrigued, its a great ice breaker when meeting new people.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2007)

It's sunny and 75 here today, the foliage is peaking, and this will probably be the nicest weekend day for the forseable future. Perfect for a nice long bike ride through the countryside.

Thing is, it's getting dark so early, I don't get much chance to ride after work anymore, and I'm not riding at night. This means quick power rides and spining on the trainer. Between not having much light, and hating anything having to do with the trainer, I haven't rode more than 20 miles at a time in a month.

Naturally today I decide to be a hero and ride 42. I am an idiot. My quads feel like they are gonna explode. On the other hand, my calves look ripped right now and it's warm enough to wear shorts. :eyebrows:


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in trouble. I can't do my pushups or even ride my bike now because of wrist pain. My man-boobs are starting to droop again. I'm trying to figure out what I can do to keep them under control if I can't ride or do resistance training. All I can do at this point is run and do abs (crunches). Maybe I need to diet?


----------



## frazil (Oct 21, 2007)

^have you seen anyone about your wrist?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2007)

^No. I'm afraid. I am tentatively planning to go in to the doctor this week about it, but our hospital is so inefficient that I know it will take up an entire work day, and probably won't even have an answer by then. Meanwhile it has actually gotten worse over the past two weeks. My big fear is that I broke one of the bones in there - that seems to be a common thing, according to my google searching - especially common is to wait and wonder 4 weeks or more before seeing a doctor! At best, I have damaged the tendons and will have to get some physcial therapy advice.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 21, 2007)

frazil said:


> ^have you seen anyone about your wrist?


Just be sure to shave your palm before going to the doctor about wrist pain or they'll think the worst. J/K, but seriously you should get that looked at. You might have a pinched nerve or a pulled tendon etc etc.

Ive gotten down to 214 and am very close to being down a belt notch. Im getting close to trying on a size 34 pair of pants sitting in my closet. Thats how I know Im at the size I want. I am getting a little worried about my working out in a couple weeks. My basketball league ends soon and I need to find something to keep me going or Ill fall off the wagon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2007)

I gave myself tendonitis in my elbow this summer from playing softball. ( I actually know it's from skipping rocks for 2 hours one day on vacation but softball sounds more manly.)

The doc gave me a brace for my wrist - the gripping motion of the hand and flexing of the wrist and told me don't use the thing for 2 weeks. I followed his advice and it all went away on its own.

Maybe you should try an over the counter brace and lay off it for a bit. If it's just irritated it will clear up eventually. If it still is bad, then you know you got a problem and have the reason to go see the doc.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey FW, there's no need to stop at 34 inches. Why not 32? The sky's the limit for us men.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 22, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> Just be sure to shave your palm before going to the doctor about wrist pain or they'll think the worst.



He's got an appointment to get his eyes checked too. :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> Just be sure to shave your palm before going to the doctor about wrist pain or they'll think the worst.


I usually wax. It lasts longer.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 23, 2007)

Dleg I must have picked up bad Karma for the wrist comment. The last few weeks my middle finger has been sore from fencing. After fencing on Friday it hurt BAD and after fencing last night I can barely move it. Everytime I make a fist it feels like joint in my finger is popping out of place. Im worried Ive got tendonitis in my finger.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 23, 2007)

^ The nose picking habit kicked back in again?


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 23, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ The nose picking habit kicked back in again?



The middle finger is only good for grabbing the low hangers, I usually use my pinky to really get in there and grab the gold.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 23, 2007)

It is contagious. After a long ride this weekend into a stiff 15-20 mph headwind I think I have done some damage to my quadriceps. Last night I jumped on the bike and after 1.75 miles they went dead. Luckily with some stretching and such I was able to get them back into service but they hurt like a ^&amp;(*^*&amp;^. Tis the season I guess.

-GT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 23, 2007)

^ I had planned on going to the gym but it was sooooo nice I couldn't in good faith stay inside. So I went for a jog instead. The weird thing was my legs didn't actually hurt much. But I did notice myself working extra hard to drag my tired legs along.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 23, 2007)

FW, maybe the problem is that you need to win more often. It could be caused by you constantly giving the bird to the guy who just beat you.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 24, 2007)

Dleg said:


> FW, maybe the problem is that you need to win more often. It could be caused by you constantly giving the bird to the guy who just beat you.


Last week I took a couple hard shots to the mask and I felt like doing more then giving that bastard the finger. Winning is a little easier said then done in fencing. Apparently fencing is a sport you have to take up as kid. Several of the people I fence are 15-18 year olds who have been fencing for upwards of 10 years (and they're very quick to point that out). One guy my age has been fencing for close to 20 years. Im not expecting to see a lot of wins at this point, mostly just consistent steady improvement in my abilities.

After two days off of fencing my finger feels much better. Ive been icing it and trying not to bend it to the point of pain. The bad news is Ive got fencing at 5pm and then a basketball game at 7:15, neither one good for my injured digit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2007)

^ You know maybe the finger pain is from the basketball rather than the fencing.

I've caught passes wrong and dislocated/sprained fingers to the point where I couldn't bend them for weeks.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 24, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ You know maybe the finger pain is from the basketball rather than the fencing.
> I've caught passes wrong and dislocated/sprained fingers to the point where I couldn't bend them for weeks.


Ive had that happen A LOT also. I can tell when I catch a pass and jam my finger (it swells, gets purple, makes a loud ass popping noise). That hasnt happened anytime recently. Over the last couple weeks Im 100% certain its fencing, I can tell by the way I squeeze the grip of the epee (thats french for sword) that im squeezing with my thumb and middle finger and not my thumb, pointer and middle finger. The extra stress on it is causing the pain. The problem is when I try and concentrate on squeezing it properly it messes up my actual fencing because my mind is on what my fingers are doing and not where my blade is going. I may just cough up the $25-40 bucks for a different style of grip and see if that helps.

On the weight loss front Im still hovering around 214-215 (down a solid 10 pounds). I can tell Ive lost weight from my face, and around my gut.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 24, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> Last week I took a couple hard shots to the mask and I felt like doing more then giving that bastard the finger. Winning is a little easier said then done in fencing. Apparently fencing is a sport you have to take up as kid. Several of the people I fence are 15-18 year olds who have been fencing for upwards of 10 years (and they're very quick to point that out).


next time a 15 year old mouths off just bull rush the little fucker and take his ass down. See how cocky he is after that.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 24, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> next time a 15 year old mouths off just bull rush the little fucker and take his ass down. See how cocky he is after that.



I say trip him up, pull his mask off and give him nuggies.


----------



## PE-ness (Oct 24, 2007)

I would think that they key to beating the 15 year old swordsman is the longbow.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 24, 2007)

PE-ness said:


> I would think that they key to beating the 15 year old swordsman is the longbow.


It worked for the English against the French. Yet somehow I think in modern sports that would be frowned upon and even considered a penalty.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you live in one of America's Most Sedentary Cities?

I gained 5 lbs reading this.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm shocked that Chicago didn't make the list. I know I'm doing my fare share of sitting around.

On another note, I just donated all of the pants that fit in my 240lb+ days to Good Will (They were all "low mileage" on my way down from 260+). I figure not having those available will be just one more incentive to stay below 210.

Jim


----------



## GTScott (Oct 31, 2007)

While not the greatest pics of either time, I did find some "before" and now have a current picture. The first is me from Halloween last year. At this point, I think I was about 185. My max in June was 198.5. The second is from this Halloween where I was about 155 on my way to 145.

Then...(day after taking the PE actually)







And now...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

GTScott said:


> While not the greatest pics of either time, I did find some "before" and now have a current picture. The first is me from Halloween last year. At this point, I think I was about 185. My max in June was 198.5. The second is from this Halloween where I was about 155 on my way to 145.
> Then...(day after taking the PE actually)
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome job. Congratulations. I am struggling badly with my weigth right now. From being a Field Engineer and be used to be on the move all the time to be an office engineer came back to the 197 mark. I was almost down to 180 and loosing.

Need to do something. Just do not know what. I spend 90 minutes on the road everyday. If have to pick up my son at the train station then add 40 more minutes. It is a fudging nightmare.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 31, 2007)

GTScott said:


> While not the greatest pics of either time, I did find some "before" and now have a current picture. The first is me from Halloween last year. At this point, I think I was about 185. My max in June was 198.5. The second is from this Halloween where I was about 155 on my way to 145.


WOW! That's amazing.

I made it to the gym last night for the first time in weeks. I'm happy to report that I haven't gained any weight in the last few months of inactivity and studying. I guess I will have the free time for a while to work out a little more now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2007)

GT are you even in those pictures? All I see is a gorgeous woman in costume. You're a lucky man!


----------



## GTScott (Oct 31, 2007)

BringItOn...I completely understand what you are going through. Personally, I didn't "feel" overweight until I saw that 200lb mark on the horizon. If you are looking to drop weight, I would be more than happy to share my routine with you as I was sort of surprised how simple it was. The time was, without a doubt, the main issue.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 31, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> GT are you even in those pictures? All I see is a gorgeous woman in costume. You're a lucky man!


Thanks man! I married WAY up. She could have done much better but I do make a mean bowl of cereal.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

GTScott said:


> BringItOn...I completely understand what you are going through. Personally, I didn't "feel" overweight until I saw that 200lb mark on the horizon. If you are looking to drop weight, I would be more than happy to share my routine with you as I was sort of surprised how simple it was. The time was, without a doubt, the main issue.


:bio: GT. At this point I will walk on fire if I have to. My Mom is coming in December and if she sees me like that she will have a heart attack... :joke:

JFuze sent me a pdf about eating healthy. I have not read the whole thing but I am trying to apply what I have read. I think is the only reason I am not over 200 right now, not yet.

I barely reach 5'-7" and also, at 43, do not know if this is an uphill battle. PM or send me an e-mail. My e-mail is in my profile.

Thanks and congratulations again.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 31, 2007)

BIO, my advice to anyone is to join an organized sport. Its worked wonders for my wife and I. Even trying to keep each other motivated to go to the gym fizzles out after a while. However after starting fencing and joining a basketball league (she does Tae Kwon Do) Im motivated in ways I cant even begin to explain. Having a team that depends on you and that you work toward a common goal with makes all the difference. Its not just my wife telling me to get my ass to the gym, its me not wanting to let my teams down.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 31, 2007)

^^excellent advice. Or if you don't want to commit to a team, at least sign up for a fun run/ride or race, so you have something to train for.


----------



## singlespeed (Nov 1, 2007)

I registered on Jan 2 of this year for a MTB race on Nov 10 - that has really kept me at the training regimen. I'm not saying I'm always motivated, but it does keep me out there on the bike... well, most of the time.

Who the hell can be motivated to ride for 2 hours in the rain, through the mud, in temperatures in the 40's? For this, you need an "event"! Wouldn't have ridden this, but it was the Poto SS World Championship (don't be impressed - all SS races are World Championships  )

My goal was to redistribute my weight - but I've actually dropped 10 lbs since Jan.; guess I need to do a little cross training


----------



## Dleg (Nov 1, 2007)

^^Cool! I haven't raced on a bike for several years now.


----------



## GTScott (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, a big bad 2 hour ride. 2 hours on the trail is equal to about 5 hours on the road I have determined. I have been trying to pick up road biking lately and broke out the MTB last week. Ooooh how I missed it. Good luck with that event!

A few people have sent me messages about what worked and continues to work for me on weightloss. Over the next few days, I will put together all of my wisdom (yeah, I know, should only take 3 minutes) and get it posted. I think it is time to start an EB Biggest Loser thread to keep up with everyone who wants to start a program.

-GT


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

GTScott said:


> I think it is time to start an EB Biggest Loser thread to keep up with everyone who wants to start a program.
> -GT


:bio:


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 2, 2007)

A friend of mine said his company did something like that last year. They announced, out of the blue, a companywide weight loss contest. The problem was that they decided to do it again this year, but announced three months prior what the initial and final weigh in dates were. My friend went on a binge... he gained about 30 pounds of legit weight, then before the weigh in, pounded almost a gallon of water, put some steel plates in his shoes, wore three extra t-shirts under his sweater, and loaded up his pockets with change.

He did manage to lose the 30 he put on plus another 15 (not to mention all the extra baggage he took in with him). The day before the final weigh in, he fasted, took some diet pills to lose excess water, and of course took a laxative.

He didn't win.


----------



## Hill William (Nov 2, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> He didn't win.



That's funny


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 2, 2007)

Im going to convert this thread into a "brag about your sports accomplishments" for a minute.

Last night my companies basketball team had its last game of the regular season. If we win we finish third in the league and get the last place team in the first round of the tourney, lose and we tie for 4th and get a team that we split our games with this season (and who just beat the #1 team in the their last game).

Anyway theres 4.9 seconds on the clock, tie game, our best player at the free throw line for a one and one. The other team has HUGE guy whos been boxing me out all day (usually Im our teams best rebounder). Well this time instead of fighting him for position, I decide to cut across the lane and get in front of the guy blocking out the shooter. As he releases the free throw I cut straight across the lane and sure enough the shot bounces off the back iron and drops right into my hands! I managed to get a couple dribbles in before getting fouled.

2.2 seconds on the clock; tie game; me at the free throw line for a one and one.....

Ohh did I mention my free throw shooting percentage for the season: 1 for 10, 10%, 0.100, 10 attempts only 1 hit. Yes I will admit to being a terrible free throw shooter.

I didnt even have time to remotely be nervous. I lined up, took my dribbles and took my shot. It left my hand a little flat, hit the back of the rim, went straight up, hit the left side of the rim, bounced to the right side of the rim, bounced back up in the air and dropped straight down the bucket! Up one! Wow, I was in total amazement that it went in. I lined up for the next free throw, took my dribbles and let it fly.....

Nothing but net.

Total clutch performance! We were up 2. The inbounded the ball and didnt even manage to get a shot off!!!

What a way to end the basketball season.

Im worried though that after our tournament I wont be as motivated to keep working to lose weight. Basketball has been a great work out.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> Ohh did I mention my free throw shooting percentage for the season: 1 for 10, 10%, 0.100, 10 attempts only 1 hit. Yes I will admit to being a terrible free throw shooter.


Shaq????? :joke:

You had better luck than I did with my Co-Ed softball team. They kicked me out for "personal????" reasons.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 2, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> Shaq????? :joke:
> You had better luck than I did with my Co-Ed softball team. They kicked me out for "personal????" reasons.


Ive given up on softball, I suck very very badly at it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to be my team's short stop. Made only one error the whole season(12 games), a throwing one, but according to the Coach's e-mail last night, I am no longer part of the team because "personal" reasons. I am still trying to figure out what the heck he meant for that. I had no problems with anyone there and I played hard all the time. Had tech difficulties trying to adjust myself to the slow pitch but did not do too bad.

I called him and asked for clarification about what "personal" problems he is referring to.

BTW...Congratulations on your game. Did you win the MVP?


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 2, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> I used to be my team's short stop. Made only one error the whole season(12 games), a throwing one, but according to the Coach's e-mail last night, I am no longer part of the team because "personal" reasons. I am still trying to figure out what the heck he meant for that. I had no problems with anyone there and I played hard all the time. Had tech difficulties trying to asjust myself to the slow pitch but did not do too bad.
> I called him and asked for clarification about what "personal" problems he is referring to.
> 
> BTW...Congratulations on your game. Did you win the MVP?


Thats total BS BIO. How in the hell is someone going to say "personal" reasons and then not explain it. Your not snookering the guys wife on the side are you???

No I didnt win MVP. We have one guy on our team is who is amazingly good. If we start losing we just hand him the ball and clear out the middle.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2007)

The cold weather biking gear I ordered came today!! Nothing says fashion like spandex pants and a cherry red wind breaker.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 5, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> The cold weather biking gear I ordered came today!! Nothing says fashion like spandex pants and a cherry red wind breaker.


Sure... as long as you've earned the right to wear spandex... after all, it's a priviledge, not a right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Very good point TX !!! :bananalama:

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^ That's great.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> Sure... as long as you've earned the right to wear spandex... after all, it's a priviledge, not a right.


If there's a man on this board who can pull off spandex, it's me. Oh and I also like it for working out.

And JR, seriously, get with the program. I would never wear boots like that.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 6, 2007)

I feel so worhtless. I started this thread and actually loose weight. Then, almost three months ago, changed jobs. Now I am almost back to where I was when posted for the first time.

Somebody shoot me.... :Failed:


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^ AHHH, BIO Im with you. I hopped on the scale this morning and in the past week Im up 6 lbs and rapidly approaching my starting weight! My epee broke last wednesday so I havent been able to fence and Ive been lounging around getting fat again.


----------



## Hill William (Nov 6, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> ! My epee broke last wednesday



They make pills that can help you out with that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2007)

Pumps too.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^ I stepped right into that one.

On the basketball front we got a first round bye in the tourney and then we play one of two teams we've easily beaten before in the second. We're going to coast right into the championship game where we'll probably get stomped. Either way its going to be at least 2 more weeks of basketball.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I found another team to play for. A lady called me Sunday evening and asked me if I wa playing for any team. I told her no and she invited me for the first practice. It will be the Winter League and it is curious that there were two more players from the team I was kicked out.

One of them, a nice young lady, told me that three more are coming and referred to the Coach who "fired" me as an alpha male. :Locolaugh:

She was surprised when I asked her if she knew why I was kicked out of the team and told me to forget about and let it go. That I was better without knowing. Looks like I was the only one who does not know :dunno: I am following her advice. I am under a lot of stress to make a co-ed softball team be a source of more of it.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, I'm back to where I started, too. Hurting my wrist doing the stupid backward push-ups recommended by my (&amp;(*&amp;%*&amp;(^ friend has set me back terribly - I can't ride my bike, can't to push ups ... And so I've gained weight.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2007)

The thing pissing me off right now is that its a combination of too cold and dark to spend much time working out outdoors.

Time to sign up for spin class. :suicide1: :suicide1: :suicide1:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2007)

Took my spinning class again tonight.

Bet you didn't expect that of me, did ya?


----------



## maryannette (Nov 6, 2007)

I talked my husband into going for a walk tonight. It was dark, but the street lights were enough. Not too cold here. We live on a cul-de-sac with little traffic. It had been a long time since we had walked together and he could tell that I am in better shape, mostly because of spin class. I'm only doing it about once a week now, but still trying to get a couple more workouts. Also, I'm excited because yesterday I went back to an old belt that had been too small. So, I'm at least making small improvements. I'm working on losing 5 pounds. I target 5 pounds at a time now. It is better than gaining five pounds.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2007)

I gained 5 pounds...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

maryannette said:


> Also, I'm excited because yesterday I went back to an old belt that had been too small. So, I'm at least making small improvements. I'm working on losing 5 pounds. I target 5 pounds at a time now. It is better than gaining five pounds.


That's completely awesome Maryannette !! :thumbs:



Dleg said:


> I gained 5 pounds...


I am feeling you there bro .. the gluttony that has been brought about between work, school, and travel .... :wacko:

JR


----------



## GTScott (Nov 7, 2007)

As of this morning I am at 150, a 48.5lb loss since this past June. The 20-25 mile bike each night is paying off (along with some weight lifting and a 110% re-work of my diet).

These spin classes seem interesting as I know a lot of people who might be interested. Do they do them by time/mileage or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2007)

^ The one I do is an hour 2 nights a week. Brief warmup and cooldown with stretching about 45 minutes of cardio workout spinning. They alternate between speed and resistance training, since that's about what you can do on a workout bike.

Depending on the bike, you may be able to clip in to the pedals rather than using the stirrups.


----------



## GTScott (Nov 7, 2007)

There are spin bikes with pedal clips? Crazy! When on my MTB, I fight with the pedals and clipping back in when I have to get off. On the road bike, paired with rigid bottom shoes, they are a wonderful thing.

Would a spin class be something good to recommend to someone who is looking to build a baseline for cycling?


----------



## frazil (Nov 7, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I gained 5 pounds...


me too...  It kind of snuck up on me... i guess you could say from behind.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 7, 2007)

frazil said:


> me too...  It kind of snuck up on me... i guess you could say from behind.



post some pics, we'll set up a poll and vote on it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2007)

A before and after shot:










Honestly, I can't see much difference.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have packed on about 5 pounds lately... no time to do yard work and spending longer hours working = eating more junk.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 7, 2007)

Fraz, I wouldn't let VT get away with that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2007)

^ She's going to kill me next week, I'm quite sure of it.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, after feeling and looking like a fatass all weekend (5 pounds does a lot to my self-image), I am now committed to losing 10 lbs by Christmas. I tried last year and almost got there, so I know I can do it this year, starting 2 weeks earlier.

Finally broke down and agreed to help my wife get started on the "couch to 5k" plan. "Finally" because I promised her I wouldn't do it again, after about 5 times when we would go through it, then she would give up for some reason and then, several months later, i would have to start all over again to help her get back up to 5k. Well, this time I have a plan - I do the training workout with her, then add on another 10 to 30 minutes run, depending on how long her workout is. That way, I can still maintain and even improve my level of running fitness.

We both win!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2007)

^ That's great. My wife and I regularly prod each other into hitting the gym or going for a run when the other is feeling rather fond of the couch.

Read that as: She just ran 15 miles and I feel guilty again.


----------



## GTScott (Nov 14, 2007)

Great plan, Dleg! Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## FusionWhite (May 30, 2008)

Time to bump this thread.

Ive been completely slacking off for a couple months now and I really really really need to get back in shape. Ive packed on some pounds and am back over my starting weight when I started working out hardcore back last August. I started at about 220 lbs and got down to about 214. It wasnt a lot of weight loss but I did manage to convert a lot of unsightly fat into muscle. I was in the best shape Ive been in for the last 10 years.

However in just the past 2 or 3 months Ive completely fallen off the wagon. I stopped going to the gym, I skip out on fencing practice, I eat like total $hit. A lot of it was due to the new job, lots of traveling and some vacation. What bothers me the most about the weight Ive put on lately is that its not distributed very well. I guess I have good genes because even when I was heavy I never carried a lot of weight say in my gut, I just sort of got "bigger" all around. However the weight Ive packed on in the past few months has all gone straight to my gut. Its a beer gut in the making and its sort of freaking me out. But with the summer coming up I feel its time to reverse the slide.

Instead of cutting back on fencing like I had wanted too, Ive signed up for an extra class at the club which is all conditioning. Plus Im going to take a weight lifting class at my gym on saturday mornings which will hopefully get me motivated to not sit around all day watching TV on weekends.


----------



## maryannette (May 30, 2008)

Me, too. I was doing spin class, low-carb diet, had lost a few pounds. I gained them back and a few more. I just don't have the time to go to the gym and work out with the long commute to work. I realized that at 50, I need to really cut my calorie intake. So, I started. I lost the few extra pounds that put me heavier than I've ever been (even pregnant). And, I'm really trying to modify the whole eating and food lifestyle. I eat pretty much anything, but in moderation, and I try to eat a healthy balance. I DO count calories (not strictly, but I keep a fairly accurate tally each day). I write down everything I eat each day. I make accommodations for unplanned stuff that happens (a friend brought me a frappacino that I drank, but I resisted the donuts in the office). I'm going to try to get into fun physical activities instead of going to the gym. I want to start kayaking. I've never been "buff". I don't have the genes for it. I just want to get my weight down to avoid damaging aging joints. (That really hurt to say that ... aging!)


----------



## roadwreck (May 30, 2008)

FW, get your fat ass to the gym!

:joke:

I've been doing pretty well on this front. I'm still a few pounds over my goal weight, but I'm getting pretty close. Yesterday afternoon the scale at the gym had me at 184. That's getting pretty close to my goal of 180. I've been going to spin class twice a week, Lifting twice a week and typically doing two 3+ mile runs a week. Throw in the occasional recreational bike ride and I feel like I'm doing pretty well on the activity front. I haven't changed my diet much other then just trying to be mindful of how much I'm eating. I didn't eat poorly before, I just ate to much. I've been trying to slow down how fast I eat (avoid shoveling my food down) and only eating until I'm "3/4 full". I think it's working pretty well so far.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

I have dropped ~25 lbs since my separation. Mostly by virtue of eating better. I have been struggling to get into a consistent exercise routine - it has helped that I am down two belt noches! 

Gooooo FW !! :bananalama:

Mary - everything in moderation, right Fibonacci lady? 

Nice RW! :thumbs:

JR


----------



## Sschell (May 30, 2008)

Well, as of the last couple months I have been hitting the Gym. Personally I am trying to GAIN weight, as I kindof resemble a stick-figure... So far I have managed to put on 6 lbs, I keep messing aroung with my diet and routine to try to find a zone that really works well for me.

When do most of you workout? I try to go in the morning, but waking up at 3:30 is really tough, so sometimes I end up going at lunch or after work. Does time of day make any difference in the effectiveness of the workout?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 30, 2008)

I bought an excercise bike on Jan. 15, and have worked out on it every day since (today will be 135 straight days). Doing a 34 minute hill program on level 12, I burn anywhere from 500 to 720 calories. I also walk when I go golfing now. I started using The Daily Plate to track my calorie intake and my weight. You put in your current weight, goal (lose 2 lbs per week is what mine is set on), your daily activity level (mine is set for office worker), and what you eat every day (they have a huge database of foods that you can add to). If you work out, you tell it how many calories you burned, or pick an activity and tell it how long you did that activity so it can calculate calories burned, then you get those added back on to how much you can eat.

I started at 299 lbs on Jan. 11 (I had already lost 16 lbs without all this concerted effort). As of yesterday, I was down to 256. My goal was 250 lbs, but I think I'm going to revise that downward to 230, then start lifting weights again to add muscle back up to 250.


----------



## TouchDown (May 30, 2008)

I suck.

I'm 5'8" and 195. My heaviest was at 205 and I got down to about 180 last summer. I've put back on that 15 lbs, and it shows.

I haven't gone to the gym much at all - work routine changed and now I have to go in earlier, so I'm just not mentally strong enough to convince myself to get out of bed at 4:30 or 5:00 in the morning to work out anymore. I'm usually dragging ass at 6 when I get up.

My diet never was great, if I have a "choice" in meals, I typically make a decent choice. I eat too much and don't exercise enough.

It's real hard to motivate myself to work really hard when I know in another month or two when the baby gets here that I will just give up then anyway due to lack of sleep.

It's Friday - I'm going out for Pizza for lunch!


----------



## maryannette (May 30, 2008)

A bunch of guys are going to a feeding trough (Golden Corral Buffet) for lunch. I avoid buffets anyway, but I got a big salad last night and saved half of it for lunch. Yummo!


----------



## ktulu (May 30, 2008)

TD-

Ever since my little girl came, I have lost close to 20 pounds. I had gotten up to 242 the day she was born, and now I am at ~222 today.

No exercise, no dieting, nothing besides cutting back on seconds and soft drinks (there's where you kill yourself in calories). And the more time I spend with Mackenzie, the less time I have to graze in the pantry.

And I do like Mary, save last night's seconds for lunch the next day.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 30, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> Does time of day make any difference in the effectiveness of the workout?


I say yes! I used to work out at night, I lost inches but I gained weight via muscle mass. Now that we work out in the morning, the weight is slowly starting to leave along with the inches.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 30, 2008)

I've lost 6 punds the last month and a half by working out. Run for 45 minutes and try to do 15 more on the elliptical. I alternate the machines and the times. One day I do swim to work my upperbody.

My problems are: 44 years old legs/knees that were abused in the past and an injury that limits the way I work out(cannot do crunches or anything involving the use of abdominal muscles). Swimming seems to be helping me with that part.

But I will get there. My goal is to, at least, go back to 170-175.

So ( I love to say this)...... :bio:


----------



## EM_PS (May 31, 2008)

^ I have found entering in local running events keeps the 'fire in the belly' towards staying in shape &amp; working out. I'm just talking 5K runs, 10k's if you're a serious runner perhaps - its alot of fun competing in various races in &amp; around your hometown, lets you visit areas you might not frequent much, alot of events are good-cause based, and you make friends &amp; even network a little! Even if its just a handful of races, it gives you something to look forward to thruout a year of routine work outs. :2cents:


----------



## Dleg (Jun 1, 2008)

^^I agree. Training for an event is great motivation. Even better if you can get other friends to join, and pressure you into not quitting.

I'm tellin' you people, look up you local "Hash House Harriers" running club, and start runnign with them. Run trails and drink beer afterward, meet new and itneresting people, and best of all, do it once a week. Fantastic motivation to run for fitness during the week.



snickerd3 said:


> I say yes! I used to work out at night, I lost inches but I gained weight via muscle mass. Now that we work out in the morning, the weight is slowly starting to leave along with the inches.


IS there any truth to this??? If so, I would seriously consider changing my runs to the morning. I always run and bike in the evenings, right after work.

Anyhow, I've stayed the same weight all year, with only slight ups/downs. I'm 5'11" and 188 pounds. I need to get down to 170 or 175 to be where I think I shoudl be, though, but I just can't seem to do it. I've actually cut back my calories signficantly over the past 6 months or so, but haven't seen much change in weight, though I do notice my waistline feels less bulgy... I think I need to work on WHAT I eant now, not just how much..


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 5, 2008)

I did the conditioning class at the fencing center last night and Ive never been this sore. My legs feel like jello. Im dead serious when I say I must have done 500 lunges last night.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Height: 5'11"Weight: ~195
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Goal Weight: 180



I'll bump this thread back to the forefront just b/c I was at the gym yesterday and the scale read 180. It only took a year, but I finally got there.

Edit:

This thread reminds me, what ever happened to our resident weight loss expert GTScott? Did he lose so much weight in the end that he just evaporated?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm at 200. Time to ditch the CABs for a while, I guess...


----------



## sehad (Jul 9, 2008)

First I've seen of this thread. Is it a bet or something? I'm at about 190 lbs at 6' 2". Need to lose some fat that's for sure


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 9, 2008)

When I get stressed my tummy gets upset and I lose all appetite and feel nauseous. When I moved, I dropped 7 or 8 lbs in 2 weeks. My exercise routine also went to shit until very recently when I got settled in.

The thing is now I am hungry every minute of the day, eat like a pig, but have still only put 2-3 lbs back on. It's fun to be able to eat all day and not worry about it. But in reality I am having a tough time putting the lbs back on.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm up to 177! woo hoo!


----------



## sehad (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm wanting to be around 180 to 190 but change some fat out for something other than fat.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 9, 2008)

Living away from fast food now I have lost 7 pounds since we moved! WOOHOO!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 10, 2008)

I got down to my target weight a few weeks ago. So far, I have dropped 65 lbs this year. I went from 315 to less than 250.


----------



## sehad (Jul 10, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I got down to my target weight a few weeks ago. So far, I have dropped 65 lbs this year. I went from 315 to less than 250.


:th_rockon: Well Done


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 10, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I got down to my target weight a few weeks ago. So far, I have dropped 65 lbs this year. I went from 315 to less than 250.


That Kicks ASS!!!

I am 4 days into mine.

I just started back training and dieting.

It is a little too late into the season, so I am going to pace myself so that I will be in damn near show condition by next March.

I want the decent six pack back this summer, but plan on being in top shape by March.

the DVINNY of old will be back A.S.A.P.

I was MC'ing a powerlifting meet recently and a competitor came up to me and said "Guys in my gym say I'm the next DVINNY, and I'm going to the State meet this year to try and break your record"

I said, "you'll get it, just keep training hard" but deep down it pissed me off, so now I am gonna have to get back at the top of my game and deliver a smack down.

And I thought I outgrew the EGO thing. :screwloose:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 11, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I said, "you'll get it, just keep training hard" but deep down it pissed me off, so now I am gonna have to get back at the top of my game and deliver a smack down.


That's awesome, dude. :bio:


----------



## sehad (Jul 11, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I said, "you'll get it, just keep training hard" but deep down it pissed me off, so now I am gonna have to get back at the top of my game and deliver a smack down.



:Locolaugh:

I'm starting mine next week. If I could gain about 80lbs of muscle and drop the 12% body fat down, I think I'd give you a run for your money!

Give me about 4 years and some not so legal drugs and YOU'RE ON!


----------



## Sschell (Jul 11, 2008)

80 lbs of muscle is alot... at my current rate of gain I would need about a year and a half to do that...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2008)

I am "down" to 189. 5 more pounds since the last time I posted here.

That is 11 pounds in about 2.5 months. At 44 I think this is great. I am feeling better and the change is starting to be obvious. 14 to 19 more to go.

:bio:


----------



## Dleg (Jul 13, 2008)

I managed to drop about 5 pounds during my month-long vacation - down to 187. Less beer, forced healthful eating (staying with my parents, on their heart-healthy diet), regular running, and - finally bought one - the Perfect Pushups, did me a world of good.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 13, 2008)

I survived the weekend.

Now for another week of clean eating and training.

I went to the gym today (Sunday) and did some weights, but mainly hit the cardio.

HERE WE GO AGAIN. 10940623:

I plan on dropping 35 lbs of fat and picking up at least 15-20 lbs. of muscle back.

I'm currently at 246, but would like to get to 225 at much lower bodyfat percentage.


----------



## frazil (Jul 13, 2008)

my scale broke  so I judge myself by how my pants fit. But I've been running a lot so hopefully not much has changed?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 14, 2008)

I told myself that the scale was broken for a while earlier this year.... Now it seems to be working again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I am down about 40 - 45 lbs total since the inception of this thread. 



DVINNY said:


> I plan on dropping 35 lbs of fat and picking up at least 15-20 lbs. of muscle back.I'm currently at 246, but would like to get to 225 at much lower bodyfat percentage.


Awesome! How do you target the weight loss (fat) and then weight gain (muscle) in that manner?



frazil said:


> my scale broke  so I judge myself by how my pants fit. But I've been running a lot so hopefully not much has changed?


While I certainly gauge my weight by a scale, I really think of weight loss in terms of how my clothes fit. Right now, I have to buy an entire new wardrobe because NOTHING is fitting right on me.  My ideal limits really come down to what size clothes I ultimately wear because I want to feel comfortable in my clothing rather than stick with a notion of a target weight.



Dleg said:


> I told myself that the scale was broken for a while earlier this year.... Now it seems to be working again.


:woot:

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Jul 23, 2008)

Time for the deadbeat to chime in.

I'm down about 25 since Christmas - mainly due to changes in eating habits (one coke a day max helps too, I'm sure) but stay somewhat active and all. Being done with school/studying for the PE has helped me too - now getting back to 200 is something new to focus on. (Currently 6'-1" 230)

Something I have been using: The Google 15

If you have gmail (and you probably should if you dont) you can make a google home-page (www.igoogle.com) and add all sorts of gadgets (stocks, weather, news, etc - even make your own) but one of the gadgets is called the "Google 15"

You enter your weight every day and it gives you a graph and moving average of your weight trends. The engineer in me likes graphs and things. If you start using it, don't get frustrated until you get 2 weeks worth of data in there. At first your trends are all over the place (for obvious reasons)

Here is another thing that may qualify as a random thought but is on topic:

A little while ago I got to thinking, how do you actually lose weight? I'm talking about mass balance here. On top of waste products, I always thought that sweating/exhaling water vapor and releasing carbon through CO2 was how you actually lost weight. Turns out I am basically right, but in discussing it with my wife (she of the biology background) she thought I was crazy. She was on the "mass turns into heat and energy" bandwagon which of course is kind of going on but of course I countered with "Mass is neither created nor destroyed" which didn't fly by her. Not being 100-percent sure of myself and having done poorly in organic chemistry and biology I let it go.

Finally, one more small tidbit I just read - Whether you run 5 miles or walk 5 miles you're basically doing the same amount of work and therefore burning the same amount of calories. The walking just takes more time. So simple I never really thought of it like that. It seems like so many people think they have to work out to lose weight without realizing what a benefit going for a walk would be.

Anyhow, my posting is up today because I am over a week late with a report. Maybe I'll work on it some more now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I am down about 40 - 45 lbs total since the inception of this thread.


How'd you do it? Congrats on that too!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 23, 2008)

I just ate a honey bun.

Damn it!

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> Anyhow, my posting is up today because I am over a week late with a report. Maybe I'll work on it some more now.


D'Oh !!! :smileyballs:



snickerd3 said:


> How'd you do it? Congrats on that too!


Thanks ... it actually happened when I removed myself from the angry and bitter Soon-2-B ex-Mrs. JR who persistently drug me down the tubes when it came to losing weight. I haven't been dieting per se as much as I have been careful to watch what I am eating. The biggest changes I made were:


Drink more water
Eat more fiber
Focus on 'lean' protein (mostly fish, shellfish, chicken)
It has worked well so far ... 



TouchDown said:


> I just ate a honey bun.
> Damn it!
> 
> :dunno:


As long as it was good for you ..... that is all that matters!  lusone:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jul 23, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> Finally, one more small tidbit I just read - Whether you run 5 miles or walk 5 miles you're basically doing the same amount of work and therefore burning the same amount of calories. The walking just takes more time. So simple I never really thought of it like that. It seems like so many people think they have to work out to lose weight without realizing what a benefit going for a walk would be.


I came across this years ago in "The Runner's Handbook" and was as surprised as you to realize that it's basically correct. I mean, I do think that the motions of running use up more calories than that of walking, but I can't prove it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 23, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> A little while ago I got to thinking, how do you actually lose weight? I'm talking about mass balance here. On top of waste products, I always thought that sweating/exhaling water vapor and releasing carbon through CO2 was how you actually lost weight. Turns out I am basically right, but in discussing it with my wife (she of the biology background) she thought I was crazy. She was on the "mass turns into heat and energy" bandwagon which of course is kind of going on but of course I countered with "Mass is neither created nor destroyed" which didn't fly by her. Not being 100-percent sure of myself and having done poorly in organic chemistry and biology I let it go.


It all comes down to calories. For every 3000 net calories you can cut from your diet, you will lose one pound. When you diet, you just take in fewer calories. When you work out, you burn extra calories (as opposed to just sitting on your ass all day). There for a while, I was losing 5 lbs about every 2 weeks. That means that I was netting 15000 less calories per fortnight, and about 1075 calories per day. I did this by exercising every single day and closely monitoring my caloric intake. It's a pain in the ass, but it was worth it. 7 months, 70 lbs lost...and counting.


----------



## sehad (Jul 24, 2008)

I've got a way that will help you lose weight if anyone is interested.

I don't want to be "crazy salesman guy" so PM me if you want to hear more about it.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a brownie on my desk. :/


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I came across this years ago in "The Runner's Handbook" and was as surprised as you to realize that it's basically correct. I mean, I do think that the motions of running use up more calories than that of walking, but I can't prove it.


We're engineers dammit. The definition of "work" is force x distance. So if you move your body 1 mile. It doesn't matter how long it takes trhe work is the same.

Therefore, running in place/using a treadmill should not result in any weight loss because no work was done. right?

And I don't think the plane will fly, and it a 50:50 probability that the card is black.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> Therefore, running in place/using a treadmill should not result in any weight loss because no work was done. right?And I don't think the plane will fly, and it a 50:50 probability that the card is black.


:Locolaugh:


----------



## ODB_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It all comes down to calories. For every 3000 net calories you can cut from your diet, you will lose one pound. When you diet, you just take in fewer calories. When you work out, you burn extra calories (as opposed to just sitting on your ass all day). There for a while, I was losing 5 lbs about every 2 weeks. That means that I was netting 15000 less calories per fortnight, and about 1075 calories per day. I did this by exercising every single day and closely monitoring my caloric intake. It's a pain in the ass, but it was worth it. 7 months, 70 lbs lost...and counting.


I certainly understand all of that - and agree that if you keep a calorie log you will be amazed where you pick up a few hundred extra calories in your day. Like that bedtime milkshake, for example. So burning excess calories aside, how does the mass _actually_ leave your body? To my knowledge, there's only three ways:

Getting rid of it the old fashioned way (bathroom visits, including scotch-ramen incidents)

Prespiration (gets rid of water and minerals)

Breathing (gets rid of water and carbon)


----------



## ODB_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> We're engineers dammit. The definition of "work" is force x distance. So if you move your body 1 mile. It doesn't matter how long it takes trhe work is the same.


That's why I was surprised that I had never thought of it that way. Of course, I do agree with Dleg that running probbaly is a little bit more since the mechanics of running are different (more vertical motion)


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 24, 2008)

> To my knowledge, there's only three ways:


Cutting nails, cutting hair, shaving, shedding skin, having that ugly mole removed, amputation, circumcision???


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I came across this years ago in "The Runner's Handbook" and was as surprised as you to realize that it's basically correct. I mean, I do think that the motions of running use up more calories than that of walking, but I can't prove it.


You will definitely burn more calories by running. The impact on the muscles associated with the mechanics of your stride result in greater levels of force being exerted on the ground in a vertical plane, so the total force is greater than walking. The increase in work done over the same amount of time also causes increases in our circulatory and respiratory systems, burning additional calories. This doesn't even take into account the metabolic consequences associated after the exercise has ceased.

Just think of your body as a vehicle. You can drive 100 mph on the highway, or cruise at a leisurely 55. Which will result in more fuel being burned?


----------



## maryannette (Jul 24, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I certainly understand all of that - and agree that if you keep a calorie log you will be amazed where you pick up a few hundred extra calories in your day. Like that bedtime milkshake, for example.


Or the brownie that used to be on my desk.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2008)

Supe said:


> Just think of your body as a vehicle. You can drive 100 mph on the highway, or cruise at a leisurely 55. Which will result in more fuel being burned?


So wind resistance accounts for me burning more calories when running? Are you calling me fat? :angry:


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 24, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> We're engineers dammit. The definition of "work" is force x distance. So if you move your body 1 mile. It doesn't matter how long it takes trhe work is the same.
> 
> Therefore, running in place/using a treadmill should not result in any weight loss because no work was done. right?
> 
> And I don't think the plane will fly, and it a 50:50 probability that the card is black.


Work = the change in kinetic energy

we could really break this down if we want to...lol.. anyway, a living being has so many systems with in that you can't simplify it to not moving versus moving... work done versus not... we burn calories just breathing. Did any of you do the peanut experiment in chemistry ever? My peanut burned but it didn't go any distance and calories were used up.


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> So wind resistance accounts for me burning more calories when running? Are you calling me fat? :angry:


LOL

Hell, I've got to account for frictional coefficients of my thighs when I run :dunno:


----------



## sehad (Jul 24, 2008)

Supe said:


> LOL
> Hell, I've got to account for frictional coefficients of my thighs when I run :dunno:


:Locolaugh:


----------



## ODB_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Cutting nails, cutting hair, shaving, shedding skin, having that ugly mole removed, amputation, circumcision???


You're right - I suppose various reproductive functions shed some mass too - sometimes twice a day!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> You're right - I suppose various reproductive functions shed some mass too - sometimes twice a day!


speaking of frictional coefficients...


----------



## ktulu (Jul 24, 2008)

And yet another thread has been lost to the gutter gods.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 24, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> You're right - I suppose various reproductive functions shed some mass too - sometimes twice a day!


So does that mean us women GAIN mass during "the act"? That really sucks! (pun intended)


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 24, 2008)

wow did i pick the wrong time to join this thread!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> So does that mean us women GAIN mass during "the act"? That really sucks! (pun intended)


I guess that would really depend on how the act was "concluded"...

hmy:


----------



## ODB_PE (Jul 24, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> So does that mean us women GAIN mass during "the act"? That really sucks! (pun intended)


Yeah, but the pay-off is that sometimes the woman gets a magical day where they lose like 20-pounds all at once! (or at least over several hours)


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 24, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> Yeah, but the pay-off is that sometimes the woman gets a magical day where they lose like 20-pounds all at once! (or at least over several hours)


Sure... but they probably gained 25-50 in the 9 months previous to that magical day...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow...talk about taking a left turn...


----------



## Dleg (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Vishal (Jul 24, 2008)

Is this any more related to the thread... Engineers, remember this is no 5K Season 2 thread.. Gosh I am missing that...

Back to topic,

When I work out seriously (45 minutes of walking 5 days a week) I have lost an average of 1 lb/week. I am a vegetarian and keep away from fried food and don;t remember when I had a cola last. So calorie intake is under control. But the moment I am off my walking routine I gain weight. There is something wrong with my metabolism.. Oh well, I had shed close to 16 pounds and gained another 5 now. I am getting back to the routine slowly, hoping to go down more. This thread is awesome...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 24, 2008)

Vishal said:


> Is this any more related to the thread... Engineers, remember this is no 5K Season 2 thread.. Gosh I am missing that...
> Back to topic,
> 
> When I work out seriously (45 minutes of walking 5 days a week) I have lost an average of 1 lb/week. I am a vegetarian and keep away from fried food and don;t remember when I had a cola last. So calorie intake is under control. But the moment I am off my walking routine I gain weight. There is something wrong with my metabolism.. Oh well, I had shed close to 16 pounds and gained another 5 now. I am getting back to the routine slowly, hoping to go down more. This thread is awesome...


Do you ever enjoy yourself? No meat, no fried food and no soda... just kidding... just remember to becareful about your protien intake and the number of calories associated with that... I know many many vegetarians that never lost weight because what they substituted was just as many if not more calories then what is in a burger (in our house made of very lean beef or turkey and always on a grill or grill type devise). I don't do fried food unless I'm out cause I have a knack of getting burned by grease... except turkey bacon, I'll cook that.

EDIT:

Oh yeah, I think this being home is healthy for me though... I noticed that I don't snack, I actually eat a healthy breakfast (today was a refried bean and egg sandwich lol), and a much smaller lunch then I used to, but have continued to keep my dinners small too. And I only get fast food about once every two weeks. Another great way is if you take your lunch to work, we have cut back on the carbs there by using tortilla wraps instead of bread and I pack the hubby baby carrots instead of chips now too.


----------



## sehad (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm at 6' 2" @ 190lbs but it's a high percentage of body fat. Trying to cut that down to about 180 and lower the body fat. I miss the old days of college drinking, waffle house at 3 in the morning, greasy burgers all day, Dominoes &amp; Pizza Hut at midnight and 175lbs all 4 years with about 6 percent body fat!


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2008)

Vishal said:


> Is this any more related to the thread... Engineers, remember this is no 5K Season 2 thread.. Gosh I am missing that...
> Back to topic,
> 
> When I work out seriously (45 minutes of walking 5 days a week) I have lost an average of 1 lb/week. I am a vegetarian and keep away from fried food and don;t remember when I had a cola last. So calorie intake is under control. But the moment I am off my walking routine I gain weight. There is something wrong with my metabolism.. Oh well, I had shed close to 16 pounds and gained another 5 now. I am getting back to the routine slowly, hoping to go down more. This thread is awesome...



If that's the case, is may be worth going and seeing a doctor and having your thyroid checked (this coming from someone who lost 70 lbs after a thyroidectomy with simple diet and exercise).


----------



## Vishal (Jul 25, 2008)

Supe said:


> If that's the case, is may be worth going and seeing a doctor and having your thyroid checked (this coming from someone who lost 70 lbs after a thyroidectomy with simple diet and exercise).


That was my suspicion but thyroid is OK.


----------



## Vishal (Jul 25, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> *Do you ever enjoy yourself? No meat, no fried food and no soda... just kidding... *


Well no meat has been all my life.. no fried food is by choice fairly recently.. and no soda is after learning (and ignorring for few years) how much sugar and carcinogenic matters it has!!

did i also mention no beer??? ya no alcoholic drinks too. So diet wise I guess now i need to watch my protein/starch/carbs/calorie intake from whatever vegetarian dishes I eat. I will admit though that my exercise routine has never been longer than 6 months. I hope to continue it longer this time. I don;t want to have back troubles just by having a bigger belly.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 25, 2008)

Vishal said:


> Well no meat has been all my life.. no fried food is by choice fairly recently.. and no soda is after learning (and ignorring for few years) how much sugar and carcinogenic matters it has!!
> *did i also mention no beer??? ya no alcoholic drinks too*. So diet wise I guess now i need to watch my protein/starch/carbs/calorie intake from whatever vegetarian dishes I eat. I will admit though that my exercise routine has never been longer than 6 months. I hope to continue it longer this time. I don;t want to have back troubles just by having a bigger belly.



[SIZE=14pt]WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?[/SIZE]

A life without beer is a life not worth leading...


----------



## Vishal (Jul 25, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> [SIZE=14pt]WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?[/SIZE]
> A life without beer is a life not worth leading...


You sound like my boss.. he was actually "shocked" and taken aback when he learnt that I don't drink. I am not exaggerating, he had this look of "unbelievable" on his face. He is a beer tank... He had the same words, how do you survive without drinking? He still asks me that...


----------



## sehad (Jul 30, 2008)

Down from 190 to 182 as of this morning! From a 36 to a 34 in the waist in 7 days!

:woot:


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 30, 2008)

sehad said:


> Down from 190 to 182 as of this morning! From a 36 to a 34 in the waist in 7 days!
> :woot:


Wha?!?!?!?!?!?

Losing weight that fast is to quick for my liking. I'm definitely a believer in the best way to trim down is slow and steady through diet and exercise.


----------



## sehad (Jul 30, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Wha?!?!?!?!?!?
> Losing weight that fast is to quick for my liking. I'm definitely a believer in the best way to trim down is slow and steady through diet and exercise.


It's all about the calorie intake and water intake.

It'll level out. It's like a runner. He takes off fast then slows to a decent pace to finish the race.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 30, 2008)

sehad said:


> It's all about the calorie intake and water intake.
> It'll level out. It's like a runner. He takes off fast then slows to a decent pace to finish the race.


you keep telling yourself that.

I'll stick with slow and steady.


----------



## sehad (Jul 30, 2008)

I definitely will


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 31, 2008)

I have lost 14 pounds in 4 months. Slow and steady????? I think. From the 200's (201~205) to 186 this morning. No diet. Just working out and drinking water with my meals(no Cokes/Pepsi/etc.)

While I am working out I drink Gatorade. I used to drink just water too but with the Gatorade I realized my stamina does not fade that fast. Maybe is a mental thing but this is how I feel.

The fact that I am 44 is not helping with the losing weight speed but I feel better and stronger now. I am OK with that. My goal is to be back to 170~175 by December.

So..... :bio:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2008)

sehad said:


> It's all about the calorie intake and water intake.
> It'll level out. It's like a runner. He takes off fast then slows to a decent pace to finish the race.


If you are making a sudden lifestyle change and starting to exercise and eat healthier from scratch, you will drop a few pounds quickly before hitting a plateau.

I'm glad to be getting back into my fitness routine. It was a rough stretch when I moved. We joined the local Boston Sports Club. It doesn't have a pool or racquetball courts or anything fancy, but they do have really nice cardio and weight equipment. We shoot for going 3 times a week.

I've noticed that with the nice equipment, while my muscles are sore the next day, my joints and bones are taking the same pounding as when I worked out at the free but shlocky rec center in my old town in VT.

I also run a couple times a week. I'll do more of that when it cools down a little. On Saturdays we try to spend the afternoon outdoors (dog friendly) doing something fun. We hiked by the ocean a couple weeks back and went canoeing and swimming last week.

Owning a lab puppy forces you to be active even when you feel like a bum!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> I have lost 14 pounds in 4 months. Slow and steady????? I think. From the 200's (201~205) to 186 this morning. No diet. Just working out and drinking water with my meals(no Cokes/Pepsi/etc.)
> While I am working out I drink Gatorade. I used to drink just water too but with the Gatorade I realized my stamina does not fade that fast. Maybe is a mental thing but this is how I feel.
> 
> The fact that I am 44 is not helping with the losing weight speed but I feel better and stronger now. I am OK with that. My goal is to be back to 170~175 by December.
> ...


Congrats BIO !!!! :woot:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2008)

^ Don't you mean DK? That guys has had no many screen names I need a scorecard to keep up!

So here's a question, if I still have a rapid metabolism at 28, am I gonna be one of those guys who's pretty much good to go or is my crash just gonna be later.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2008)

VT, your metabolism will crash around 30. I was 150 at 30, hit 200 ten years later. I want to get down to 170, so I guess its time to stop with the CABs again.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 31, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Don't you mean DK? That guys has had no many screen names I need a scorecard to keep up!


If you know how to count all the way to three you should not have any problems.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> If you know how to count all the way to three you should not have any problems.






> Dark Knight Dark Knight 25th April 2008 - 07:24 AM BringItOn Dark Knight 25th April 2008 - 07:23 AM
> 
> EE-PowerEng BringItOn 30th August 2007 - 10:18 AM
> 
> ...


Yes, but the real trick is if you can count to 7. BUSTED!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> VT, your metabolism will crash around 30. I was 150 at 30, hit 200 ten years later. I want to get down to 170, so I guess its time to stop with the CABs again.


I'm still trying to gain back a few of the pounds I lost when I moved. I have about 4 lbs to go. I eat like it's my last meal and have only been able to put back on a few pounds. It sounds like a luxury but it's no fun when you're that guy. I've been trying to do it healthy too so that makes it take longer.

I'm sure if I ate a bucket of fried chicken and drank a 6 pack every night I'd have an easier time of it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, man, I was the same way until I hit thirty. No lie.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2008)

^ Ok, so I have a year and a half with a hollow leg left in me. Better enjoy it while I can!

There are 2 buffets near me, oddly enough located right next to my gym, that I want to try. One is an Indian place. I love Indian food and haven't had any since I moved. We had a good one where I used to live. The other is a Japanese seafood buffet. It's pricey but it's all you can eat sushi and cooked fish, kinda exotic looking stuff.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, enjoy it while you can. I thought my uncle was full of bs when he said he was built like me until he was thrity.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2008)

^ I'm just lucky I already eat healthy and exercise regularly. Portion control is a manageable change. Swapping deep fried foods for salad and taking up running in addition to that would be more daunting.

My wife's metabolism dropped like a rock about 5 years ago. She is borderline obsessive about nutrition and exercise, and she gained 10 lbs before she even realized it and had to work hard to take it off. She has to eat like a rabbit now to maintain weight unless she's in training for an event.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Hey, man, I was the same way until I hit thirty. No lie.


All this talk about gaining weight when you hit thirty is making me depressed about how close I am to 30!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 31, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Yes, but the real trick is if you can count to 7. BUSTED!


Only three of them are official 

If I am not wrong, when I changed the first time, it was you that suggested BIO and that was the one I kept. The others did not last an hour. Maybe "Rattlesnake" but I am not sure of that one.

Can we have a scorecard of your alliases? That would be interesting.

:bio:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 31, 2008)

Melanie11 said:


> All this talk about gaining weight when you hit thirty is making me depressed about how close I am to 30!!


30 to me is but a faded memory. Luckily it is a happy faded memory, but a faded memory nonetheless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Melanie11 said:


> All this talk about gaining weight when you hit thirty is making me depressed about how close I am to 30!!


LOL .. I am MORE concerned about the grey hair at this point than the weight management. Those little grey bastards have been sprouting like crazy !!!! ldman: :brickwall:



Capt Worley PE said:


> 30 to me is but a faded memory. Luckily it is a happy faded memory, but a faded memory nonetheless.


Not quite faded for me ... but definitely a distant memory. 

JR


----------



## Melanie11 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL .. I am MORE concerned about the grey hair at this point than the weight management. Those little grey bastards have been sprouting like crazy !!!! ldman: :brickwall:

At least it is staying on your head long enough to turn grey!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 31, 2008)

Heck, I've been battling gray hair since I was 25!


----------



## sehad (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm 26 and my wife is constantly pulling them out. Perhaps that will ultimately lead to me being bald as well


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 1, 2008)

^ I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's beats being dead with thick, lusturous chestnut brown locks.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 1, 2008)

sehad said:


> I'm 26 and my wife is constantly pulling them out. Perhaps that will ultimately lead to me being bald as well


you never heard the phrase that "you pull one out, and 10 more come to its funeral"? - seriously dude, gray hairs started appearing on my head when i was 19 - 20. Course that was back in the 80's, and i had the "power mullett" going - for some reason, me &amp; all my siblings have the premature gray thing going on. . .but fortunately, no male pattern baldness [and no mulletts anymore either!] GAG, a silver mullett :wacko:

VTEnviro - if you have a higher metabolism now, it will certainly wane into your 30's &amp; beyond. . .but you're not gonna turn into John Daley overnite. You're already active; eat healthy &amp; practice portion control, you have nothing to worry about. I'm 6', had a high metabolism (prob still do at my age), and have never weighed more than 195 even in my most inactive time with garbage eating habits. Now, I'm a regular worker-outter, eat good, cut down on inappropriate portions, and i hover around 180-185. . .yet i'm wearing the same pants size as i had in my 20's, so I feel pretty good about that.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2008)

Keeping gray hair away is NOT a problem. It just takes about 30 minutes once a month.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

mary said:


> Keeping gray hair away is NOT a problem. It just takes about 30 minutes once a month.


 :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

I REFUSE to dye my hair ...

Instead, I keep it high-and-tight. Does a pretty good job of limiting my exposure of grey hairs to a few strands rather than patches. 

JR


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, if high and tight was an option for women, I would choose that option, too. There is a different expectation for females.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 1, 2008)

> Now, I'm a regular worker-outter, eat good, cut down on inappropriate portions, and i hover around 180-185. . .yet i'm wearing the same pants size as i had in my 20's, so I feel pretty good about that.


I'm 5'9" and about 170, and 28 years old. My pants are smaller than what I wore in high school. I probably maxed out at about 185 when I was 14 or so. I wear the same sizes as I did in college.

I'm back in a good exercise groove too so I am looking better than when I first moved here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't like going to the barber so I cut my hair to my high school dress code legth and then let it go to my shoulders before I get it cut. Basically, I lose five pounds every time I go to the barber.

I'm getting grey in my eyebrows more than my hair.


----------



## cement (Aug 1, 2008)

the grey hair is coarser, like brillo. it sticks out under my hard hat for a nice bozo look.

makes me go to the barber more frequently than I might otherwise.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I wear the same sizes as I did in college.


:bawling:

I don't expect to ever wear the same size as I did in college. But, I'm 50. And, there is a whole new level of physical changes later in life. Metabolism, gray hair, less energy, .... I was prepared for that. But, it's very strange to look at your skin and see that it looks "old". Less elasticity. And saying, "Huh", a few times too many and wondering if you will need to consider a hearing aid. And night vision -- I'm blind at night. Nothing works quite the same.

So, WHAT!  I keep going! I'm overweight, but not obese. I'm older, but wiser. :true: I'm happy with my life. :bio: I'd like to lose 20 lbs. :smileyballs:

But, I try to stay young at heart. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 1, 2008)

> But, it's very strange to look at your skin and see that it looks "old". Less elasticity.


My Mom turned 60 this year and my Dad will next year. Everyone's different I guess. I'm still waiting for them to suddenly get that 'old' look to them. They aren't that gray or old looking at this point. They'd be smart to drop a few pounds though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> My Mom turned 60 this year and my Dad will next year. Everyone's different I guess. I'm still waiting for them to suddenly get that 'old' look to them. They aren't that gray or old looking at this point. They'd be smart to drop a few pounds though.


My mom (58) has dyed her hair for as long as I can remember, so I have no clue when she started going gray or what her natural hair color was, but in recent months she has been being longer between appointments and it is silver. My dad (56) has been gray since I was like 8. People always thought he was my grandfather.

My younger sister however is only 26 and has the random gray strands, knock on wood, I haven't seen any on my head.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm blonde... so grays don't show as much on me. Hubby is 32 and has been gradually getting more and more gray for the last 8-10 years. But, his little bro is 25 and is going gray and bald...

As for size, two pregnancies have done things to my lower body so that it can never be the same as it was before... and, breastfeeding has done things to my upper body... well, lets just say that when they're full, they don't look real! And guys, don't even bother with the :GotPics: cuz it just isn't gonna happen!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 1, 2008)

^No need for the :GotPics: from me. I have a breastfeeding wife at home, who was well endowed up top to begin with, and when they are full it is ridiculous. However, I have become painfully aware that they are off-limits...just tools for feeding mini-Buff. :smileyballs:


----------



## frazil (Aug 1, 2008)

mary said:


> Keeping gray hair away is NOT a problem. It just takes about 30 minutes once a month.


I always said I would never dye my hair. But that was before I had any grays!! Now they're popping up all over the place and I think it definitely makes me look older and tired. I'm really considering it now, but once you start you just can't go back.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 1, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> ^No need for the :GotPics: from me. I have a breastfeeding wife at home, who was well endowed up top to begin with, and when they are full it is ridiculous. However, I have become painfully aware that they are off-limits...just tools for feeding mini-Buff. :smileyballs:


yah, been there, fun times. . .

My dad turned 80 last november. I don't think of him as that old, and cripes, the man plays tennis still, and while we were talking about our old volleyball playing days, particularly a 2-on-2 tourney he hosted every summer, he says matter-of-factly, "yeah, i don't think i could do the beach volleyball tourney very good anymore" - i sure hope he spills the secret on the fountain of youth to me some day (unless its in the genes :thankyou: )


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2008)

frazil said:


> I always said I would never dye my hair. ... once you start you just can't go back.


It's a personal decision. I don't mind saying that I spend $8 and 45 minutes each month to keep brown hair. I just do it. You're right that once you start dying, it's obvious if you let it go too long or decide to stop. But, back when I was around 30 and a few grays were popping out, I was more concerned that if I didn't start covering them soon, it would be obvious if I started. So, fraz, you're going to make a decision soon to do something or do nothing. :winko: Here's to youth - real or perceived.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 1, 2008)

I used the "just for men" deal a couple times when i went thru my divorce - worked ok, though pretty much everyone who already knew me then knew i was def. coloring out the gray. Then once i left it on too long , and my hair came out kinda purple-ish(!) Yeah, and after much fun was had at my expense, i never used the crap again. I grew up w/ my pops being pretty much bald . ..guess my kids will have the silver-haired pops (unless i voluntarily choose to go bald. . . )


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 1, 2008)

mary said:


> Hey, if high and tight was an option for women, I would choose that option, too.


There's a joke there...I can just feel it.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess if I'm not high and tight, I'm low and loose.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 1, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> ^No need for the :GotPics: from me. I have a breastfeeding wife at home, who was well endowed up top to begin with, and when they are full it is ridiculous. However, I have become painfully aware that they are off-limits...just tools for feeding mini-Buff. :smileyballs:


Yeah... I was never what you'd call "small" up there... now they're just huge. And yeah, hubby is allowed to look, not touch.


----------



## sehad (Aug 1, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Yeah... I was never what you'd call "small" up there... now they're just huge. And yeah, hubby is allowed to look, not touch.


Great, I'm really looking forward to that one. The look &amp; don't touch rule just sucks


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2008)

sehad said:


> Great, I'm really looking forward to that one. The look &amp; don't touch rule just sucks


Because the baby sucks. :sucks:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

So .. hard .. to .. not .. make .. joke ....

:smileyballs: :smileyballs: :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2008)

This topic has gone downhill.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 1, 2008)

mary said:


> This topic has gone downhill.


Mary, since I am the source, I shall attempt to right my wrong...

I started gaining weight when I was in-between engineering positions. I had gotten fired from my first job out of college, had just bought a house, and was driving buses for a living. Needless to say, depression helped the pounds pile on. My wife suggested that I start biking. She did not now the monster she created. I dropped about 15 pounds, and am now a cycling junkie! I hate gyms, so I try to keep involved with outdoor activities, and living where I do, that is not difficult. I downhill/cross-country ski in the winter, and bike in the summer (both mountain and road). The wife and I have always been good about eating healthy, so that helps.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 1, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I REFUSE to dye my hair ...
> Instead, I keep it high-and-tight. Does a pretty good job of limiting my exposure of grey hairs to a few strands rather than patches.
> 
> JR



I do the same thing. But the gray grows faster than the rest so it's looks really funny if I wait too long between cuts.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually started going grey when the hubby deployed... hmm.

WOOT! lost another 3 pounds by the way!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## sehad (Aug 2, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 2, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> Can we have a scorecard of your alliases? That would be interesting.
> :bio:


Keep wishing. LOL.

I'm at 247 lbs. and still back to a 3-day per week lifting and 4-5 day per week cardio sessions.

My plan is to be around 225 with the tight six-pack back in place by March/April. I still have some 'handles' around the back of the waist. Not my style.


----------



## sehad (Aug 4, 2008)

six pack? I had one of those a few years ago. Looking for it again. So is the wife


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to have a six pack. Now I have two liters


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2008)

^ My stomach is starting to flatten out again and my chest is looking a little firmer. We've been hitting the gym 3x a week and slowly but suring seeing results. I went into a month and a half tailspin when we moved.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ My stomach is starting to flatten out again and my chest is looking a little firmer. We've been hitting the gym 3x a week and slowly but suring seeing results. I went into a month and a half tailspin when we moved.


Oh is good to be young. Isn't it VT? arty-smiley-048:

When you are young that happens. The time to see results is very short. As the years roll all over you that changes in a heartbeat.

I am losing weight VEEEEEEERY S L O W L Y. But losing anyways. That is better than the alternative.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2008)

Youth is on my side. But at the same time, I was in shape and then slacked off for 6 weeks. That's different than starting from scratch. I just needed to tone up a little. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> I am losing weight VEEEEEEERY S L O W L Y. But losing anyways. That is better than the alternative.


Indeed!!  I have started losing weight much more slowly, but I have also stopped drinking out so often as well. 

JR


----------



## sehad (Aug 11, 2008)

Down to 178 this morning!

:woot:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

^^^ Awesome!!! :woot:

I am NOT down after my long weekend with my friends tequila and vodka.  :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## sehad (Aug 22, 2008)

I hit the weight I was looking for and now I'm able to run a mile everyday again. Haven't been able to do that since college.

Next hurdle...............The Perfect Pushup. Y'all have me afraid of this one


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 22, 2008)

:multiplespotting: This morning the scale showed I've lost 19 pounds. :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:

arty-smiley-048: "Yeaaaaaaaaaahh......I feel good....darararararara....so darn good....darararararara" arty-smiley-048:

In a bragging note I am able to run 5.25 miles each other day...it takes me almost an hour but I am doing it. I am way on schedule to my goal of shaving 25 pounds by December.

Now more than ever.... :bio:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 22, 2008)

I've made it past my goal by 10 pounds so far (I've lost 75 in total). Now I've started putting some muscle back on using the perfect pushups. I may start hitting the gym for some more vigorous workouts later on.


----------



## SuperAlpha (Aug 22, 2008)

I lost 23 lbs over the last 11 weeks, and 35 since Jan 1.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

:multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: Maybe we should start our own _*EB's Biggest Loser thread*_. arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 23, 2008)

I stopped drinking beer except for Wednesdays at the Saucer, started eating fish a lot more, way more salads and veggies and no more pasta.

Haven't lost a pound. One more week and I'm going back. This food tastes like crap.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I stopped drinking beer except for Wednesdays at the Saucer, started eating fish a lot more, way more salads and veggies and no more pasta.
> Haven't lost a pound. One more week and I'm going back. This food tastes like crap.


Hang in there Squishles. It takes a while before the losing starts. Do not quit.

On another note: How is the job quest going?


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 23, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> Hang in there Squishles. It takes a while before the losing starts. Do not quit.
> On another note: How is the job quest going?


I've been trying for months now- this is just not working.

I've been in the new job for 3 months now- they sent me to Ft Riley this last week and off to Nellis next week. The frequent flyer miles are racking up!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I've been trying for months now- this is just not working.


Just do not quit. Maybe add some light work out to the mix and you will see resutls. Come on... :bio:



squishles10 said:


> I've been in the new job for 3 months now- they sent me to Ft Riley this last week and off to Nellis next week. The frequent flyer miles are racking up!


I am glad to know. I've been out of touch lately and did not know this.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2008)

> Maybe we should start our own EB's Biggest Loser thread


Orlando's most prestigious engineer has a firm grip on that title.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> :multiplespotting: This morning the scale showed I've lost 19 pounds. :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


Awesome DK !!!!! :multiplespotting:



Dark Knight said:


> In a bragging note I am able to run 5.25 miles each other day...it takes me almost an hour but I am doing it. I am way on schedule to my goal of shaving 25 pounds by December.


It doesn't matter the time my friend - you are out there doing it! That is what counts ..



SuperAlpha said:


> I lost 23 lbs over the last 11 weeks, and 35 since Jan 1.


Awesome SuperA !!! :multiplespotting:



squishles10 said:


> I've been trying for months now- this is just not working.


It is hard NOT to get discourage squishles. While we are use weight lost over a period of time as a performance metric, have you considered using other metrics as well, like saving $$ per month on eating out, reduction in size clothing, improvement in exercise routine, etc. ??

Measuring performance by weight loss alone is just brutal, IMHO. As one who has struggled with weight issues for the better part of my life it has only been recently that I realize that I need to look at the BIGGER picture - everything that goes into losing weight, including measured improvements in my health.

Good luck ... and don't give up! 



squishles10 said:


> I've been in the new job for 3 months now- they sent me to Ft Riley this last week and off to Nellis next week. The frequent flyer miles are racking up!


Wow .. didn't realize you were travelling so much! I hope the new job is working out well for you!

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm giving up beer (again) in quest of weight loss. Last time I quit, the weight peeled of pretty quick.

We'll see.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 25, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm giving up beer (again) in quest of weight loss. Last time I quit, the weight peeled of pretty quick.
> We'll see.


Quitter.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 25, 2008)

B) True dat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Quitter.






squishles10 said:


> B) True dat.


I gave up drinking alcohol too ... :true:

I was lectured that I needed to be a better role model ... so I am working on it! :happy:

JR


----------



## sehad (Aug 25, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I gave up drinking alcohol too ... :true:
> I was lectured that I needed to be a better role model ... so I am working on it! :happy:
> 
> JR


By Whom?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I was lectured that I needed to be a better role model ... so I am working on it! :happy:


I'm a role model, but not a good one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

sehad said:


> By Whom?


Okay .. maybe I need to re-phrase,

I gave up on drinking alcohol *excessively on the weekends and entirely for the short term to get a kick-start on my weight loss again*.

The lecture came from the young lady I have been dating. She was more pissed that I have been going out with friends and co-workers and not spending time with her than the drinking. It is easier to cut back/cut out the drinking rather than not hanging out with your friends/co-workers. 

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 30, 2008)

23 down as this morning. Have 2 more to go to reach the goal and then will start with weights(arrrrggggghhhhh...I hate weights)

I had to slow down a little bit because was feeling really weak and without any energy. But, in summary, I feel good and motivated. When your own 14 years old daughter looks at you and said..."Wow Dad. You look great"( my abs are coming back....do not have the six pack yet but have four cans right now :th_rockon: ) I think that is the best compliment.


----------



## sehad (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ :appl: :appl: 10940623:

Nice! Get some of the perfect pushups. It would be a nice addition to your routine. IMO


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2008)

> my abs are coming back....do not have the six pack yet but have four cans right now )


I'm similarly in the four can department. I just figure someone must have drank the other two, because I've never seen them.


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got a six pack in there, unfortunately somebody put a pack of hamburger rolls and a roll of pizza dough on the shelf in front of it.

I've been running 3-5 miles/day at least every other day on the treadmill, last week excluded because I had the rest of a sinus infection lingering in my lungs (my knees are so bad, this is a seriously daunting task for me).

Had a very weird situation last night, one of the worst athsma attacks I've ever had. Felt almost like an allergic reaction to something moreso than athsma. My lungs had the feeling you get when you get too close to a fire or some burning paper and take a deep breath, just this horrid smokey burning sensation, and my throat swelled up so much I could barely down a sip of water. I'm hoping that doesn't come back any time soon, but I'll definitely have the inhaler with me tonight just in case.

While I try to keep dieting and exercising, I can't help but feel its all for nothing. I lost a significant amount of weight about 18 months ago, and at one point was down to roughly 11% body fat, at which point I was told that I couldn't safely go past 9-10% by my doctor and the gym trainer. It was the least I had weighed in years, but that subcutaneous fat and extra skin sagging around my chest and midsection made me look worse than ever (you can see where my ribs are, then it starts to taper in, and then boom everything below is a big molten blob). It seems as though no matter how much weight I lose, I never look/feel any better because of it. I'm at the point where I've been seriously contemplating at least a partial tummy tuck for several months now.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 30, 2008)

sehad said:


> ^^ :appl: :appl: 10940623:
> Nice! Get some of the perfect pushups. It would be a nice addition to your routine. IMO


Already started. The thing is that I have no strenght at all. It is hard for me to finish 10 pushups but I am working on it. 10940623: :bio:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm down 80 lbs...15 lbs past my original goal. I'm thinking I might go for an even 100 now. I still have a little bit of belly fat (actually, it might just be loose skin like Supe describes) that I want to get rid of before I cut back. I have ridden either my exercise bike or mountain bike every day for the last 260 days...and I'm averaging a little over 20 miles a day.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 1, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm down 80 lbs...15 lbs past my original goal. I'm thinking I might go for an even 100 now. I still have a little bit of belly fat (actually, it might just be loose skin like Supe describes) that I want to get rid of before I cut back. I have ridden either my exercise bike or mountain bike every day for the last 260 days...and I'm averaging a little over 20 miles a day.


:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 1, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm down 80 lbs...15 lbs past my original goal. I'm thinking I might go for an even 100 now. I still have a little bit of belly fat (actually, it might just be loose skin like Supe describes) that I want to get rid of before I cut back. I have ridden either my exercise bike or mountain bike every day for the last 260 days...and I'm averaging a little over 20 miles a day.


That is outstanding. Keep up the great work and congratulations on exceeding your original goal!!!!

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## sehad (Oct 1, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm down 80 lbs...15 lbs past my original goal. I'm thinking I might go for an even 100 now. I still have a little bit of belly fat (actually, it might just be loose skin like Supe describes) that I want to get rid of before I cut back. I have ridden either my exercise bike or mountain bike every day for the last 260 days...and I'm averaging a little over 20 miles a day.



:respect: :respect: :thumbs: :th_rockon:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2008)

Dang, that's great, willhelp!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 1, 2008)

Rock on Will!!!!!

10940623: :appl: :woot:


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 1, 2008)

What? I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome wilheldp_PE is!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 1, 2008)

Jebus...I didn't think it was that big of a deal. It's like I told my mom, if you can't find a half hour a day to work out, you aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Jebus...I didn't think it was that big of a deal. It's like I told my mom, if you can't find a half hour a day to work out, you aren't trying hard enough.


20+ miles in a half an hour, that's an average 40mph on that exercise/mountian bike. Go man go!!!!! Just crackin' 'em on ya.



> I didn't think it was that big of a deal.


stop with the false modesty already. that is truly awesome and you should be commended for for it. Excellent job. :thumbs: :thumbs:


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 1, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> 20+ miles in a half an hour, that's an average 40mph on that exercise/mountian bike. Go man go!!!!! Just crackin' 'em on ya.


Uh oh, someone better warn Lance Armstrong. Him coming out of retirement is a moot point if wilheldp_PE decides to ride in the tour this year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 1, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> 20+ miles in a half an hour, that's an average 40mph on that exercise/mountian bike. Go man go!!!!! Just crackin' 'em on ya.


It's a little over half an hour on the bike (34 minutes), but yes, I am cranking on it. Plus, that average number is skewed because when I ride the mountain bike, it is for longer trips and longer distances (3.5 hours and 46 miles is my longest).


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm rejoining this thread. I'm down 12 pounds from my heaviest. I just started running and holy hell have shoes gotten expensive. They're made primarily from petroleum products and they're going up ~$5-10 a season OUCH. Oh well. Turns out that fat people run slower. Much slower. Oh well. Soon I will be less fat and faster. I have a goal of -16 lbs by my birthday (Nov 15th) but if that slips to Thanksgiving I am okay with that bc that's kind of an aggressive goal. But with all my running it's not crazy. If that goal works out I should be down a size by then and I can stop buying new stuff cuz my old size will fit again. YAY!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm down 80 lbs...15 lbs past my original goal. I'm thinking I might go for an even 100 now. I still have a little bit of belly fat (actually, it might just be loose skin like Supe describes) that I want to get rid of before I cut back. I have ridden either my exercise bike or mountain bike every day for the last 260 days...and I'm averaging a little over 20 miles a day.


That's completely awesome !! :appl: :bowdown: :bowdown:



MA_PE said:


> stop with the false modesty already. that is truly awesome and you should be commended for for it. Excellent job. :thumbs: :thumbs:


+1 ... that is VERY commendable! 



squishles10 said:


> I'm rejoining this thread. I'm down 12 pounds from my heaviest. I just started running and holy hell have shoes gotten expensive. They're made primarily from petroleum products and they're going up ~$5-10 a season OUCH. Oh well. Turns out that fat people run slower. Much slower. Oh well. Soon I will be less fat and faster. I have a goal of -16 lbs by my birthday (Nov 15th) but if that slips to Thanksgiving I am okay with that bc that's kind of an aggressive goal. But with all my running it's not crazy. If that goal works out I should be down a size by then and I can stop buying new stuff cuz my old size will fit again. YAY!!!


Good luck squishles ... I will be down in the trenches with you firing trebuchets (as it were) at all of the holiday goodies rapidly approaching!

For myself, I am at 52-lbs lost since March 17th ... I have slowed down so I need to kick the exercise into a higher gear!  My goal is to lose another ~ 40-lbs. :woot:

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Height: 5'11"Weight: ~195
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Goal Weight: 180


I stepped on the scale this morning and was admittedly a little shocked to see what it read.

165

My first thought was to dig up this thread. I wanted to know how long it had been since I first posted. Almost two years.

Yikes. Where did the time go?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 3, 2009)

It disappeared along with the 30 lbs...good work!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I stepped on the scale this morning and was admittedly a little shocked to see what it read.
> 165
> 
> My first thought was to dig up this thread. I wanted to know how long it had been since I first posted. Almost two years.
> ...


:appl:


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 3, 2009)

Impressive!

I'm down from 185-190 to 175, as a result of going on a low-fat diet to try to curb my LDL cholesterol numbers. I was hoping to hit 165, too (we're the same height), but I've been cheating a bit on my diet since going on cholesterol medication.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm down from 315 to 225 (90 lbs) in the last year and a half, or so. I have worked out for the last 504 straight days.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 4, 2009)

DAMN !!!!!!!!!! ^^^^ AWESOME

I am down from 252 to 238, so only 14, and I'm working on getting to 220.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I have been kinda up and down but I at least seem to be heading on a downward trend as of late. 



wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm down from 315 to 225 (90 lbs) in the last year and a half, or so. I have worked out for the last 504 straight days.


Awesome!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:



DVINNY said:


> DAMN !!!!!!!!!! ^^^^ AWESOME
> 
> I am down from 252 to 238, so only 14, and I'm working on getting to 220.


Good luck!! 

JR


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 29, 2009)

Now that I've passed the PE and I can devote that time to working out again, here are my stats:

My height: 6'0"

Actual weight: 220

Age: 30

Goal: 200

I swam from before I could walk all the way through college (swam for LSU). There's no way I can get down to my fighting weight (183), but I believe 200 would be a *great* start. I feel sloppy and soft, something to which I am not accustomed. Simply doing weights over a year ago didn't do anything weight-wise. So, I've bitten the bullet and ordered some swimsuits and goggles. I'm hoping I can shed some of my insulation before our 2nd anniversary.

:sharkattack: 10940623:


----------



## speedycoche1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I'm fairly new around here but figured I'd throw myself into this thread as well. First though, congrats to all the big losers out there!! It is great to see/hear. Personally, I hit my heaviest back around the holidays, when the scales tipped 200 for the first time in my life. My stats then were:

Height: 5'9" +/-

Age: 26

Weight: 200 lbf

Goal: 165

I've been working out regularly with my wife (she's been working out regularly for several years now), and I've tried to make slightly better decisions and watch portion sizes a little bit more closely. I haven't really done anything drastic, but I've just been more aware of what I'm stuffing in my face, and I've cut back on the beer after work and switched to mostly water. I'll still drink when we go out to dinner, play poker, watch football, etc, but I've cut back on having a beer or two after work or after dinner by myself. Today, I am down to about 178-179, and I've been holding steady there for a while.

I really didn't realize how different I look (despite my wife's encouragement) until a few days ago when I looked in the bathroom mirror sideways. I've decided that I'm not as concerned about the number on the scale (although it would be nice to get it down to the 170-range...), but at this point I'm just more looking at the mirror and wanting to get more toned. If that involves losing more "numbers", great, but if not I'm fine with that too... I also checked my BMI and it is down a decent bit from when I started too (36 or so back then, down close to 30 now...)


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 30, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I stepped on the scale this morning and was admittedly a little shocked to see what it read.
> 165
> 
> My first thought was to dig up this thread. I wanted to know how long it had been since I first posted. Almost two years.
> ...


Update:

160 this morning. I competed in my first triathlon just over a week ago. It was a short one (0.25 mile swim, 10 mile bike, 2 mile run) but I felt pretty good about my performance. I'm still not sold on the whole triathlon thing, I like doing all the individual components, but sticking them altogether isn't ideal. They stick the swim at the beginning (so you aren't so tired from running or biking before the swim that you end up drowning). This means you get soaking wet from the beginning then have to hope you dry off as you go. I sweat so much anyway that I am never going to dry out, so I'm soaked to the bone from start to finish of the race. On a short one like this it isn't a big deal, but I'm being coerced by friends to sign up for longer ones. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

If I do anymore I'll have to improve my transition times. I was pretty competitive with people in my age group (finished 16th out of 48, and I was at the upper end of the age bracket). I could have been in the top 10 with better transitions, all my split times were better then the people that finished immediately in front of me, but my transition times were double what many of theirs were. But for a first timer I thought I did pretty well. And I was really happy with my run. I was impressed that after a quarter mile swim and a 10 mile bike ride I was still running (without a lot of effort) at 7 minute mile pace. :woot:


----------

